# What knife/knives do you EDC?



## guncollector

Subject says it all. 

I know many of you from your usernames I've seen over at USN and Bladeforums, so I *know* a bunch of you EDC some nice knives everyday.

So, let's hear it. *What knife to you carry on an EDC basis?*

I carry a Chris Reeve Knives Sebenza Classic 2000 (small).

Occasionally, I'll carry a Microtech Mini-SOCOM.


----------



## Stingray

Spyderco police model


----------



## Gone Jeepin

I carry the Stars and Stripes edition Large Sebenza as an EDC. I really like it and I think the only thing that could compete would be the Strider that came out last fall. I can't remember the model, but I know that some of the members have them and gave them very favorable reviews.


----------



## Monsters_Inc

I carry a no-name folder (I can't afford those fancy ones mentioned above) with a tanto-style blade.

Just got it last week, tried to use the tip once as a screwdriver and wrecked it already. Opps... Oh well, it's only $10, buying stuff to sharpen it will cost more than replacing it.


----------



## Mrd 74

I alternate between my Benchmade 710 and 942 for EDC and save my William Henry Icon for special occasions


----------



## ygbsm

Strider AR, Crawford Custom Leopard Cub, sometimes a Commander (and sometimes a CRK&T Kasper or Benchmade Griptilian for those duties for which I can't bring myself to use the more expensive blades). In the woods a Strider EB-LS or HT. Have many other that get occassional carry (including Emerson Mini Com, Mini CQC7, Strider AD DB, SOG Flashes I II, Kershaw Rainbow Leek, Benchmade 690s w/all carbon fiber scales, w/burled maple scales etc.) It's another disease closely related to flashaholism!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE**

I recently acquired a Mission Knives MPF, a large all Titanium folder. It is a brute of a knife, but, because of the material, it carries like one half that size. 

Ordinarily, I carry the Al Mar SERE 2000 and a Spyderco Dragonfly.


----------



## Bucky

> Originally posted by Gone Jeepin:
> *I carry a Stars and Stripes edition Large Sebenza as an EDC. I really like it and I think the only thing that could compete would be the Strider that came out last fall. I can't remember the model, but I know that some of the members have them and gave them very favorable reviews.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Strider SnG? 

I carry a CRK Stars & Stripes Sebenza too, but the small version. To me it is the best looking graphic CRK has ever made. I also occasionally carry a Benchmade 705 or 705 Forum Knife (with M2 steel). I like sub 3" folders for EDC.

Bucky


----------



## guncollector

For those unaware, here are links to the knife companies fellow CPF'ers carry, plus notes of some of my favorites for EDC:

Al Mar Knives (SERE 2000, a bit big for me, but one of the best "all around" utility/survival folders made)
Benchmade Knives (Mel Pardue 720, love the Axis lock, great design/shape/size. Would be my EDC if they made the handles in titanium.)
Chris Reeve Knives (Sebenza, period.)
Emerson Knives (CQC-7A [spearpoint]. "The original tactical folder" [tanto version] that started it all. Ernie has a cult following, and for good reason.)
MicroTech Knives (SOCOM, UDT, LUDT, Mini-SOCOM, LCC, etc. This company makes some of the finest tactical folder anywhere--too bad the owner ran the company into the ground. I hear they might be making a comeback. Let's hope so.)
Mission Knives (not really known for folders, but they make superb fixed blades)
Spyderco (Delica, Endura, Wenger, etc. Too many great, economical EDC knives to count!)
Strider Knives (AR is nice, but very big for EDC. SnG is "the kind" if you can get your hot little hands on one.)

You will be well-served by almost any knife from any of the above-mentioned companies.

Opinions will differ on who "makes the best", or "best bang for the buck", but rest-assured they all make a quality product.

If you don't carry a knife every day, I ask "*why the hell not*?"...


----------



## sotyakr

My work EDC's are a Spyderco Native FRN combo edge and Leatherman Pulse (it has a knife blade, so I guess this qualifies). Other than that, a Spyderco Calypso Jr. FRN plain edge.


----------



## RossB

I carry a Wave and tool adapter in the totebag, and a Schrade Tough Chip in my pants pocket. 

RossB


----------



## PWork

Victorinox Pioneer, two blade model with small spearpoint blade. It bumped my Sebenza outa my pocket.

Paul


----------



## dano

HHmmm...Depends on the day.
Sometimes a Speedtech (no longer made, damnit)or a Sebenza.

Today was a simple Spydie Endura.

At work, I have a MOD Dieter/CQD-1 on the belt, and a few hidden items





--dan


----------



## ledfanfromjuno

The best knives that I know of for durability are:
Chris Reeves sebenza folder
Chris Reeves one piece fixed blades
Busse Battle Mistress E

Of the fixed blades, no offense to the superb CRK one piece, the Battle Mistress is theoretically supposed to be much stronger and indestructible.
I have CRK fixed blades. I have orderred but not received the sebenza and battle mistress.

www.bussecombat.com
www.chrisreeve.com


----------



## Whistler

Chris Reeve, Mnandi at work.

In my free time a small Sebenza or Large Sebenza woodinlay(



).

Since a time I carry a CR Green Beret SE, only 8 were made ( I heard).The serrated part of the blade is orientated on the left side, looking from the top. Indoor and nearby the house... and not at work of course



.


----------



## Klaus

My actual EDC is the Camillus/Darrel Ralph CUDA EDC in 154CM - nice little knife for the money.






For non-EDC its a "Buckbenza" - the no longer produced Buck 110 version with Titanium handle named the 560 with a BG42 blade upgrade and an "One armed bandit" for one hand opening.






Pic made by Buzzbait of BF who came up with the name too

Hopefully soon my EDC will / should be the Buck/Mayo collaboration TNT in S30V - soon to come.





Those should be coming off the production line RSN

Klaus


----------



## KC2IXE

Me? I usually carry a DC Munroe Chimera (Like this one) except that the frame on mine is blue anodized





If I'm dressing up I carry a Jeff Hall





Except mine has a plain steel blade, plain steel bolsters (waiting to be engraved) and ambonya burl slabs


----------



## Chris T

Leatherman Micra, Victorinox Swiss Card, Victorinox Executive, or Victorinox Rambler (I work in an office) And an original leatherman tool in my coat pocket in a Nite Ize Pouch with my LED Lenser. I also wear a Leatherman Supertool on the weekends. 

I'm looking for a medium folder with a pocket clip for under $50.00 but haven't seen one I like yet.

Chris


----------



## Wingerr

I like the Benchmade Axis lock knives because I daresay they can go from closed to open to closed faster and easier than anything else around, "automatics" included. I have two 710S's, but have taken to carrying the 705 for the lighter weight and greater innocuousness-
Also carry around the SuperKnife, which is great because of the replaceable utility knife blade, making it perfect for all sorts of rough and tumble usage.

--------------------------------
A young man was sitting in class when the professor asked him if he knew what the Roe vs. Wade decision was. He sat quietly, pondering this very profound question. Finally, after giving it a lot of thought, he sighed and said, "I think this was the decision George Washington made prior to crossing the Delaware."


----------



## ygbsm

Re:"(AR is nice, but very big for EDC. SnG is "the kind" if you can get your hot little hands on one.)"

The AR is large for pocket carry, but works nicely in a belt pouch.


----------



## cmeisenzahl

Spyderco Meerkat for me. I love watching people try to close it.


----------



## Wulong

I carry a John W. Smith. It's basically his RC-1 with a few extras...wish I could post a pic for you.


----------



## John N

Anyone have a Scott Cook Lochsa? 










I'd love to hear about it.

-john


----------



## Wolfen

Wegner Mouse or a Kershaw Leek. I missed out on a Wegner Jr. plain blade.


----------



## BigHonu

Mayo TNT

Aloha


----------



## KC2IXE

> Originally posted by BigHonu:
> *Mayo TNT
> 
> Aloha*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I was about a week from ordering one when Tom said "No More Orders"

AAARRRGGGHHHH I wanted a Medium Ambi - I refuse to pay the price they are going for now!


----------



## Albany Tom

Gerber LST. "If I'm going to have a weapon that costs over a hundred dollars, I fully expect bullets to shoot out of it." 

Seriously, to me a knife is just a tool. I've been carrying the LST for years, have a spare or two, use it for everything from opening boxes, to eating, to doing electrical work. To me, at $20 and under 1.5 oz, it's a deal.


----------



## Tomas

Larger: 1967 Buck 110 that I carried/used in Viet Nam. 

Smaller: Misc. Gerber locking folder. 

I tend to agree with Albany Tom that a knife is first a tool. It may also be a work of art, but I'm not a collector. 

As to carry weapons: Mine DO shoot bullets.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE**

Kershaw Boa 1850ST black combo edge. Love that knife. Ergonomics are outstanding, and the trigger mechanism is VERY cool...


----------



## KC2IXE

> Originally posted by Albany Tom:
> *Gerber LST. "If I'm going to have a weapon that costs over a hundred dollars, I fully expect bullets to shoot out of it."
> 
> Seriously, to me a knife is just a tool. I've been carrying the LST for years, have a spare or two, use it for everything from opening boxes, to eating, to doing electrical work. To me, at $20 and under 1.5 oz, it's a deal.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Tom,
So are flashlights!!
I'm serious - I'd put the LST in the Rayovac category (Yes, I have a couple of LSTs laying around - they are what I hand out instead of my good knife)

Replace everything you said about a knife with the word "flashlight" and you get the idea

I'd sum it up this way

Buck Knives - Ma*lite
Spyderoco - Surefire
William Henry - Arc AAA
Customs - Custom Lights - McLux - Badboy etc

I'll sum my 3 custom knives up this way (%reason for extra cost)

1)DC Munroe "Chimera" - higher functionality than any factory knife then available (See Talonite blade) 90%, and liiks 10%

2)Jeff Hall Custom - 10% Functionality (SMOOTH) and 90% looks

3)Fixed blade Hunter - this one is "interesting" - when I bought it, it was for 100% functionality - I could NOT find a knife with the blade length/shape I wanted - Dad has a hunting knife I wanted duplicated. When I got it, I was a bit cash flush, so I sent it out to be engraved - the engraving cost 3x what the knife did!!! I still use it in the field, but boy is it NICE to look at


----------



## krept

Microtech Amphibian Auto

Hopefully will have a Strider GB soon.


----------



## Kanai

I have several knives. My normal EDC is a Benchmade Ares, But I do like to carry Ken Onion knives with the speed safe. A lot of the time I carry both.


----------



## ViciousCycle74

Microtech LCC DA


----------



## JackBlades

Bob Terzuola plain Ti ATCF.
Great knife!


----------



## webley445

I never got totally into knives although I do know some about them. And looking at the prices, whew, glad I didin't. I treat my knives as tools. Its like with my guns, some I won't carry because they are too valuable to me. My EDC blades are a Spydeco Dragonfly, which I noticed member #581 carries also. Seems they don't produce them any
A Cold Steel Mini-Pal. I also have a Utili-Tool [it has a blade, does that count?] and an Allied Multi tool that a friend gave me for Xmas. I keep that in the briefcase. I'm maybe looking to get a straight edge knife similar in dimensions [and price] to the Dragonfly as I've always had an affinity to straight edge as opposed to serrated. I just feel that the straight edge gives me better control of the cutting than a serrated does, but that Spydeco is good quality and so light I forget its there. Click my link to see them. The Mini-Pal is mainly a self defence back up role.


----------



## sas

My favorite knives come from Hawaii:

Ken Onion





Tom Mayo


----------



## **DONOTDELETE**

I usually carry a Greg Lightfoot Max Velocity, and that is usually backed up by a strider GB that I carry in my waist band at the rear.

I have however just discovered Emerson and am thinking of replacing the Lightfoot with a recently acquired mini-commander.

Sometimes I will put the Lightfoot on my weak side and carry an Emerson super commander on my strong side, depending on where I'm going.

I then also carry a New Sun ELP that has a Leatherman wave and a Benchmade 690 in, along with some other bits. slightly off topic but, if you haven't come across the New Sun ELP (Expedition Liberty Pouch) then take a look, if you hang out on this site you could probably put one of these to great use!!!

Tim


----------



## Josh

2000 EKI commander, Gerber multiplier, leatherman micra on my keys along with a spyderco cricket in the center console of the truck.


----------



## deputy tom

My EDC is a Spyderco Endura.tom.


----------



## hokiefritz

Just started carrying a Camillus CUDA "EDC" with a D2 blade. It's a very smooth opening little knife, but a little trickier to close.

I've had a Leatherman Squirt on my keyring since they came out and I've found it very handy. Much better than the Micra that used to live there.


----------



## ToddM

My EDC is usually a Emerson first generation Commander, or a benchmade 975sbt. The commander so far has been my current favorite it's taken abuse a knife just shouldn't. 

Climbing I always have a spyderco endura fully serrated, cause you never know when you'll have to cut a rope and cut it NOW and for that a sharp fully serrated blade is tops.

However Microtech, Reeve Sebenza, strider, and many of the custom offerings are super for EDC. Of those my favorite I think would be the Sebenza or the stiders.

Spyderco though is a great knife for the money. Since many of their offerings can be ordered under $50 their performance goes far beyond their low cost.

Benchmade makes a nice knife as well but as of late they haven't made anything that really impresses me design/looks wise. 

Then again I keep telling myself I'm going to start carrying a 3.5-4" fixed blade for EDC but I just haven't yet. The convience of a folder is nice, but I like the strength of the fixed blade.


----------



## shannon

Microtech LCC D/A or a Microtech L-UDT.


----------



## logical

Currently a Kershaw Ken Onion Black Chive on the keychain. A SOG Titanium Vision clipped in pocket if I'm in jeans or a Benchmade Park Avenue inside the pocket if I'm in a suit and tie.

I don't see any of them as weapons except as last resort. Frankly, I'd probably feel better armed with my 5D cell Brinkmann loaded with 5 dead HD Ray-0-Vacs than I would with a knife. I am just plain not trained in using a knife but I'm sure others are and feel differently. 

I carry a gun if I feel the slightest need for protection and train with it regularly. Fortunately, I live in a state where a law-abiding citizen can do so legally.


----------



## JackBlades

Hey Shannon, you made it over!
Welcome to the CPF.






Jack


----------



## TOB9595

Spyderco Delica Have had this for years. Clipped on right front pocket. Great edc, and Leatherman Wave on belt jeans or sport jacket wear. or in breifcase if I have to have a suit and my jacket may have to come off. Wouldn't be without either one.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE**

Second the Microtech LCC D/A. Just ordered one, hoping to 'sign for/unwrap/handle/worship' it tomorrow!! Woohoo!!

For now, my Kershaw Boa still has the duty.


----------



## Wick

Either a large classic Chris Reeve Sebenza or my Strider AR, both great knives.


----------



## Bill.H

In my left pocket with my Arc AAA is my Kershaw Onion Random Task (LH model), a nice workhorse. When I'm dressed up it's an old but loveable (despite the crap steel it's made of since it sharpens easily) CRKT Mirage Gray Ghost Wharncliffe with the clip removed (to make it lefty-friendly).

I'd like to try the D2 EDC, but there's no lefty version and Camillus has said they're not going to make one



So I'm considering the Benchmade Osborne Switchback (ToddM - look at this, it might make you change your mind about Benchmade; it's the first one I've considered)

My AG Russell D2 Arclite (neck) is always within reach and sharper than most razors since I modded it a bit - stays sharp too. Good steel.

I think I'm about to give up on stainless steel for working knives, they just can't compare to a good tool steel.

I've tried the Micra, SOG Crosscut, and Schrade Tough Chip for my other pocket, and I think the Crosscut is the best of the bunch, followed by the Micra. I'll have to check out the Squirt (thanks, hokiefritz) since I still haven't found a minitool I really like.


----------



## Al

Have a variety of knives to pretty to beat up ($$$). For hard use (electrician): S&W Swat ... 440C blade. For non-work days light duty: Gerber Easy Out. Both IMHO very good for the $.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE**

I love my Mad Dog Rat Thing with 3/16" stock and Thin Grip. Mad Dogs are harder than hell to find, because once you buy one, you don't usually let it go.....


----------



## ReconTech

I have a SOG X-Ray Vision fullsize, and I love it. It always sparks up conversation when I use it. People who use it love it too..


----------



## Nathan S

I never leave the house without a Sebenza (either large or small, depending on where I'm going) and a multitool (normally a Leatherman Juice) or an SAK (normally a Victorinox Handyman).

Other knives in my EDC rotation are: Spyderco Harpy; Benchmade 710; Benchmade 940. I have lots of other knives, too, but these are the ones I most frequently carry.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE**

Just got my new EDC today. It's a Microtech LCC D/A, black everything, CS scales, and ITS BEAUTIFUL 8O 
It's ridiculously sharp, locks up like a submarine hatch, and has already provided me with amusement from two mystified friends trying to figure out it's 'magic trick.' Boy, what I heard about that leaf spring is no joke. It opens with intensity!


----------



## hokiefritz

I just got a Microtech LCC D/A as well. That black one looks real nice I'd bet. I have to agree that the blade comes extremely sharp. Pulling this thing out to cut box ties, etc. in my office might scare some of my fellow cubical dwellers so I think I better stick with my Cuda EDC at work.


----------



## Skyline

My EDC is a Benchmade 705BT. I can't get over the fact that the blade is only 2.95" and the handle is 3.8"...but it's got a full sized Axis Lock and feels rock solid. I hardly notice it's sitting in my pocket, and I know it can handle anything thrown at it.

I've also got the 705 Forum Knife in M2 steel.. but I'm waiting for Benchmade to produce a 705 in S30V. Can ya hear me Benchmade? Make the 705S30V real!


----------



## fasteddie

> Originally posted by sas:
> *My favorite knives come from Hawaii:
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Please! Don't ask him what watch he's wearing!!!


----------



## fasteddie

Here's my current selection of EDCs. I usually carry a quick opener on a pocket clip, and a slip joint for when I need to use a knife for small tasks in the presence of sheeple.

Pocket clips:
Munroe Chimera Elite (Charles Gallo, great choice)
Mayo TNT (Charles, you should get one, email me when you are ready)
Terzuola Mk1
Lightfoot LCC
Tighe Pan Stellite (my single favorite large knife)
Chew Covert Spitfire
Ralph 4in Maxx 
Mayonized small sebenza
Hall SSJ Damascus
Slip Joints:
Stockman from: Browne, Shadley, Simons
Pen knives s from: Kious, Shadley, Case 
Whittlers from: Ruple, Browne
Dressy stuff: Terzuola in gold, damascus, and tortoise; Reese Bose whittler, Reese Bose stockman, medium Mayo damascus TNT


----------



## SUREFARC

StriderBuck SP.


----------



## LEDagent

The knife below is my brother's knife. I bought him this for Christmas. I think it's a DAMN good knife for 30 bucks. I don't know how it compares to other knives though. The sharpness is OK...but could be better. I would like to get one for myself, but considering my first EDC flashlight purchase was a Surefire E2, i think i'll keep searching for my first "perfect" EDC knife. 

Can anyone recommend a knife that "looks" like this but is under, or close to $100? I like the black and i DEFINATELY like the versatility of a combo edge. The knife below is a small knife, it has a 2.5" blade. I didn't know what the legal blade length was for California at the time, so i passed on the larger 3.7" model and went for the 2.5. I like it, i think i would prefer a small knife for EDC. I wouldn't see why i would need a longer blade. 

Here's the Picture: The light is mine.


----------



## Mrd 74

Take a look at the a Benchmade 705 if you want a knife that is comparable in quality to your Surefire.


----------



## david57strat

These five (Two, belt-carried/holstered; three, pocket-carried/clipped)




From top to bottom:


Buck 110 - A classic




. I just polished the bolsters, yesterday. Brass is very beautiful, but also very high-maintenance. It tarnishes quickly.
Spyderco Manix 2 154CM
Victorinox Sentinel "One Hander" (This is my only SAK with a locking blade - not a bad budget knife)
Victorinox Swiss Champ Plus. I need to get some more interesting scales installed on this one. The stock Red scales are way too boring (especially in this forum lol). Some Purple (or Blue) alox scales might be kind of interesting, though...
Kershaw Chive
The Buck and the Kershaw are in need of sharpening (Kind of to be expected, with 420HC steel). I'm almost afraid to start getting into Alox...probably be hooked forever.

I've yet to procure anything really high-end. These seem to be doing the trick, for now, though. I'm a happy camper, thus far.​


----------



## vinte77

I edc a Benchmade Bone Collector 15030-2 with an axis lock, blade slightly under 3", and a walnut handle.


----------



## {3V}

My kershaw clash and leek, sometimes i rotate my spyderco tenacious in, in a few weeks I'll throw in my 0200 (zt) when i buy it


----------



## prolly

Spyderco paramilitary, or keershaw leek depending on what I'm going to be doing.


----------



## smokinbasser

I have carried the same Kershaw model 1500 mini random task for at least 20 years. I collect mostly Case peanuts but do have 8 or 9 Kershaws that got pocket time. The only Spyderco I have is the Q that can be carried tip up, tip down, right hand or left handed.


----------



## mhanlen

This.


----------



## Diablo_331

My edc at work never changes. I carry a Spyderco Manbug serrated hawkbill Salt, Dragonfly Salt, and a Spyderco Gayle Bradley in M4 everyday. For everything else I'm currently rotating between three knives. A blue PM2 in M390, 2013 Spyderco forum knife (green Native5 in S-110v), and a HTM Gunhammer in M390. I love my Spydercos as you can see lol.


----------



## jonwkng

My M21-14SFG.


----------



## Eljefebubba

I'm a bit of a cheapo on my knives but I rotate between a SOG slim jim, Ontario rat-1, and spyderco tenacious....while cheap I love em all


----------



## cland72

Not my pic, but I carry a Buck Vantage in my EDC pack. Great, sharp little knife.


----------



## Wrend

Used to be the new style Victorinox Soldier (before I lent it to my brother who took it camping a few weeks ago). Still waiting on getting it back.

For work, I'm pretty keen on getting a Deluxe Tinker. I'm making due with the Ranger now... (I work with and around "civilians" at a bank, so anything that looks like it could be deadly to any significant degree is bit of a no no.)


----------



## mossyoak

10 year old thread getting bumped... 

My EDC is a left hand Mayo TNT Wharncliffe.


----------



## nagod

kershaw leek,svord peasant,or case trapper are my current sheeple friendly ones with other less p.c. ones depending on the mood or situation.


----------



## DrafterDan

Cool that this thread is 10 years old. That's almost as old as my main pocket Knife, the Benchmade Osborne.


----------



## al93535

Spyderco paramilitary 2 

sent from a non Apple device


----------



## TronPlayer

ZT 0350.


----------



## 8steve88

I thought that I was in a time-warp when I saw the dates on the first couple of posts. 

Remembering our draconian knife laws in the U.K. I carry a Spyderco Grasshopper. As my "never without" knife.








At times when In can justify the need it's an Enlan/Bee EL-04MCT.







When I'm at home it's usually one of these two that get used.

SanRenMu LB-763.






or SanRenMu GB-704.






I just couldn't use an expensive knife for every day carry, I'd be worried about losing it or damaging it in some way.


----------



## turkeylord

99% of the time I carry my Kerhsaw Chive.






Not in bad shape for 6 years of daily use. Plenty big to cut boxes and won't damage the iPhone that lives in the same pocket. Occasionally carry a Benchmade 5500 or Kershaw Breakout. I usually have my Charge TTi on my belt as well, but it's in for repair right now...


----------



## Bertrand

Lately it's been a Strider on my belt (Usually a DDC SMF or a PVD DGG SMF) and production Emerson 15 or 7 (New versions with standoffs) in my waistband. I have a nice assortment of handmade stuff (Terzuola, Anso, Dozier, Emerson . . . etc.) but lately those have been my go to knives. I couldn't be more ipressed with the new Emerson's. The newest versions with standoffs are really great knives. I'm Nietzsche on USN.


----------



## Glock 22

I carry a Leatherman Charge TI, its got a great knife in it that's razor sharp and all kinds of other utility tools that come in very handy. Plus everything locks when you open it up. I think it's pretty awesome.


----------



## wardroid

benchmade 470 emissary. I don't edc it because it's too damn expensive to lose.


----------



## fyrstormer

I carry a Kershaw Chive. I bought three a few years ago, and the first one is still going strong. It's on its second spring, though.


----------



## Neginfluence04

on my person Benchmade Volli (very sharp) and in my camelbak Spyderco Manix2 XL (even sharper)


----------



## maba

Cold Steel Mini Recon 1


----------



## rabidmonkey

For light use my edc is Enzo Birk 75 S30v scandi ,and for those for hard use days a axis lock Enlanbe beater knife .[h=1][/h]


----------



## OldGreyDog

Favourites are a K'roo slip-joint, K'Roo Khoi, Spydie Pingo, or if I think I have genuine good reason to carry, a little old (I've had it over 40 yrs) Buck lock-back, or K'Roo Ranger - think very substantial locking friction-folder of bushcraft knife proportions.... Also, always, a Leatherman Micra (old type with scissors) and have a couple of larger multi-tools (leatherman and Victorinox) - the latter lives on my boat...


----------



## Sub_Umbra

I still carry an old, discontinued *Spiderco Copilot.* For most of my life I bought a couple of decent knives a year, looking for the right one. I stopped buying with the Copilot. It is very thin and I _suspend_ it in my pocket with a lanyard with a QD release attached to my belt. It hangs in such a way that it never touches the bottom of my pocket -- so it never wears a hole in the pocket.

Some may not like the 1 1/4" blade but I'm down with it. Its the only folding knife I've ever owned that may be opened with one hand *while still in my pocket* and be totally ready to party when it comes out.


----------



## seanborn1979

Benchmade Siebert 275BKSN. Don't leave home without it.


----------



## jackson77




----------



## jackson77

Usually carry a ZT 0560. Have 2 Rick Hinderer's (3 1/2" and a 4") but can't bring myself to carry them.


----------



## krazy

I've been meaning to upgrade to a Benchmade Mini Griptillian w/ Tanto blade, but... this has been the best blade I've ever purchased. $11, it's lasted me for over a year, and hasn't given up on me yet:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000UUV1EY/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## knifeowningguy

I did carry a Benchmade 470 Emissary, but just recently purchased a large Sebenza, and am uncertain on whether I want to keep the Benchmade or not. It's much smaller, and fills a different role, but I'm really not interested in collecting and could use the money. I think I might just get something real cheap like an Opinel for those times when I can't carry the Sebenza. Still not sure though. I might keep the BM, might not.


----------



## revolvergeek

These are my usual EDC / work knives; Spyderco Manbug, Spyderco Yojimbo 2, Victorinox Trailblazer (I think) and an old flat little Camillus.





About as often as not I carry my Scibeer custom Abrasive Yo-Man instead of the Trailblazer.


----------



## 9blades

Hmm, Spyderco endura/delica in super blue, a Spyderco native, ZT 0200, 0566, and 0801, Case sod buster, and pen knife. 0801 and aluminum investigator pen below. 























cheers,
kirby


----------



## donderom

Benchmade 940-121




Any recommendations on the light matching the knife?


----------



## rje58

I spend more money on lights than I do knives, so mine are quite inexpensive:

Gerber Paraframe (original) or a United Tailwind Assist 2.5.


----------



## 9blades

donderom said:


> Benchmade 940-121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on the light matching the knife?



A Mac's customs tri-edc in Titanium with some blue anodizing would match the titanium 940 in the back nicely, in my opinion.  

Cheers,
Kirby


----------



## donderom

9blades said:


> A Mac's customs tri-edc in Titanium with some blue anodizing would match the titanium 940 in the back nicely, in my opinion.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kirby



All roads lead to Tri-EDC, thanks Kirby!


----------



## Knifefeak

Benchmade nitrous striker with tanto


----------



## Haaammer

Typically a benchmade benchmite or a microtech utx-70. Both small, but I work in an office/tech environment, so many days I don't have use for a knife and when I do they are small tasks.


----------



## donderom




----------



## 9blades

donderom said:


> All roads lead to Tri-EDC, thanks Kirby!



Absolutely! make sure to post pics. 

Cheers,
Kirby


----------



## TRiley

It all depends on what I am doing most days it is my small sebenza insingo. I_f_ I'm out working in the woods it's a mini -griptilian


----------



## N8N

I've had a BF subscription for a while but just recently got serious about updating my EDC, as my previous EDC was a gift from my ex, well I lost it so now I get to pick my own 

1) Benchmade Griptilian - I think that this *will* be my EDC, but I don't like the scales, functional though they may be (see next few)
2) Kershaw Crown - Hell of a knife for $10. Fit and finish is abysmal but it's a decent blade and probably the classiest knife I own. Also love the micarta scales. I'm rotating this currently with
3) Emerson CQC-7B - bought primarily because a) I got a great price on it and b) I like Emerson scales; want to rotate it with the Crown to see which scales I prefer. Probably will end up selling this one.
4) SOG Flash 2 - given to me by a friend the day I lost my old EDC. This is actually *his* old EDC and is beat to hell. Still, it was a great gesture and still a decent knife.
5) Kershaw Scallion - bought specifically because I wanted to have one knife with a sub-2.5" blade. Don't really like it very much although it is well made.
6) Victorinox Huntsman - lives in my back pocket next to my wallet. Because sometimes you need tools other than a blade.
7) Case stockman (don't know model) bought at Tractor Supply and lives in the console of my Jeep just in case I need a blade and for some reason don't have one on me.
8) Remington branded mini folding hunter (think tiny Buck 110), lives in console of car for same reason (actually found this in an old company car underneath the back seat. Hey, free knife!)

So I think that's it... what I imagine will end up happening is I'll get custom scales made for the Griptilian (or I'll make them myself) likely in paper or linen micarta (but if I warm up to the Emerson I might go for peel ply G10 instead) to make it look a little classier and less "scary knife" and also have a better feel and that'll be my front pocket EDC and I'll carry the SAK in my back pocket.


----------



## mhpreston

Here is my UK legal and compact EDC


----------



## NonSenCe

is that Enzo pk70? 

mine most often is the chinese made Enlan EL-02b (i think its that, the one with sandwashed blade and g10 handles). just awesome knife for
its price.. i do abuse my knives and with this i dont have to worry about if it gets hurt in process. 

if i want to change the edc/work knife to something else i go to my previous edc knife.. spyderco tenacious.

and when i think i am not going to "need" the knife or abusing it is unlikely.. and if i want something lighter weight.. i go back to even older edc knife of mine.. sog flashII.

....i do rotate some of the other knives i have just to "carry something else for fun".. like.. spyderco delica4 or endura. or sog aegis or trident or twitch2. or sanrenmu 710 or other chinese blades bee/enlan/srm/land i have laying around. 

i had high hopes for sog aegis replacing my flash2 as my lightweight but decent sized assisted opened knife for my edc out of work knife.. but its blade locking safety is too loose (locks too easily while in pocket) and that the locking works "the wrong way" in comparison to trident and flash2. and i do prefer to have the locking feature in it. (got bloody memory of one opening by itself inside my glovebox)


----------



## mhpreston

Yes it is PK 70 with scandi grind and curly birch scales. It doesn't lock and has a blade small enough to suit the UK law. So far the action is firm and I am pleased with the finish. Lets see if I can keep it sharp!


----------



## BenChiew

My Strider PT follows me these days.


----------



## mhpreston

Nice!


----------



## Txluke

I have had a Swiss army "Hunter" for almost 10 years now. I paid $1500 for and old truck and I found it under the seat. I tell everyone that I paid $1500 for the knife and the truck was free. The only thing I wish it had is a Philips screwdriver. I have used the corkscrew a lot more than I thought I would. The winos love me.


----------



## Ashift

I usually carry a spyderco endura or delica. I would love a hinderer, I found zero tolerance and thought about starting there. Then I found the Kershaw thermite, much easier on my wallet, thinking about picking one up.


----------



## gabe.trout

I carry one of two depending on the circumstance. 

For work I carry a ZT 770





For going out I carry a Spyderco Bradley Air.


----------



## riccardo

I'm going around with a spyderco ambitious, small enough not to have problems... sharp enough for most practical tasks.


----------



## gabe.trout

.....


----------



## gabe.trout

NonSenCe said:


> is that Enzo pk70?
> 
> mine most often is the chinese made Enlan EL-02b (i think its that, the one with sandwashed blade and g10 handles). just awesome knife for
> its price.. i do abuse my knives and with this i dont have to worry about if it gets hurt in process.
> 
> if i want to change the edc/work knife to something else i go to my previous edc knife.. spyderco tenacious.
> 
> and when i think i am not going to "need" the knife or abusing it is unlikely.. and if i want something lighter weight.. i go back to even older edc knife of mine.. sog flashII.
> 
> ....i do rotate some of the other knives i have just to "carry something else for fun".. like.. spyderco delica4 or endura. or sog aegis or trident or twitch2. or sanrenmu 710 or other chinese blades bee/enlan/srm/land i have laying around.
> 
> i had high hopes for sog aegis replacing my flash2 as my lightweight but decent sized assisted opened knife for my edc out of work knife.. but its blade locking safety is too loose (locks too easily while in pocket) and that the locking works "the wrong way" in comparison to trident and flash2. and i do prefer to have the locking feature in it. (got bloody memory of one opening by itself inside my glovebox)



May want to check out Zero Tolerance, they're Kershaw's more tactical brand.


----------



## Vlad the Impaler

Not as high zoot as many here; this is my well used/abused CRKT neck knife.


----------



## aramacir

Cold Steel MINI AK47
ang GERBER suspension for my EDC.and SRT7 back up with P12.


----------



## BowHunter1

Currently EDC a Kershaw Blur with the S30V blade. Hope to be getting a Spyderco Paramillitary II for xmas


----------



## 8steve88

I've just replaced my EDC knife, slipjoint only in U.K., Was a Spyderco Grasshopper but I got sick of the "Spydey hole" it just doesn't work on a knife with a backspring as strong as the Grasshopper has. The new EDC is another Chinese bargain, an Omuda 3922 it works like it should 440C blade and a third of the price of a Grasshopper that has 3Cr blade.





.




.
Great little knife flawless fit and finish and razor sharp for $9.50.


----------



## BowHunter1

8steve88 said:


> I've just replaced my EDC knife, slipjoint only in U.K., Was a Spyderco Grasshopper but I got sick of the "Spydey hole" it just doesn't work on a knife with a backspring as strong as the Grasshopper has. The new EDC is another Chinese bargain, an Omuda 3922 it works like it should 440C blade and a third of the price of a Grasshopper that has 3Cr blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Great little knife flawless fit and finish and razor sharp for $9.50.



DANG!!! I WANT ONE!!


----------



## turkeylord

I thought this was a handsome pair for the day...


----------



## N8N

N8N said:


> I've had a BF subscription for a while but just recently got serious about updating my EDC, as my previous EDC was a gift from my ex, well I lost it so now I get to pick my own
> 
> 1) Benchmade Griptilian - I think that this *will* be my EDC, but I don't like the scales, functional though they may be (see next few)
> 2) Kershaw Crown - Hell of a knife for $10. Fit and finish is abysmal but it's a decent blade and probably the classiest knife I own. Also love the micarta scales. I'm rotating this currently with
> 3) Emerson CQC-7B - bought primarily because a) I got a great price on it and b) I like Emerson scales; want to rotate it with the Crown to see which scales I prefer. Probably will end up selling this one.
> 4) SOG Flash 2 - given to me by a friend the day I lost my old EDC. This is actually *his* old EDC and is beat to hell. Still, it was a great gesture and still a decent knife.
> 5) Kershaw Scallion - bought specifically because I wanted to have one knife with a sub-2.5" blade. Don't really like it very much although it is well made.
> 6) Victorinox Huntsman - lives in my back pocket next to my wallet. Because sometimes you need tools other than a blade.
> 7) Case stockman (don't know model) bought at Tractor Supply and lives in the console of my Jeep just in case I need a blade and for some reason don't have one on me.
> 8) Remington branded mini folding hunter (think tiny Buck 110), lives in console of car for same reason (actually found this in an old company car underneath the back seat. Hey, free knife!)
> 
> So I think that's it... what I imagine will end up happening is I'll get custom scales made for the Griptilian (or I'll make them myself) likely in paper or linen micarta (but if I warm up to the Emerson I might go for peel ply G10 instead) to make it look a little classier and less "scary knife" and also have a better feel and that'll be my front pocket EDC and I'll carry the SAK in my back pocket.



I'm still carrying the Crown even though it is literally the lowest-end, least expensive knife I own. I ended up ordering a second one for $10 and that one is the one I'm carrying; it still has a few F&F issues but is nearly centered, and opens much more smoothly than the first one that I got, which I believe has a malformed liner "pip" or the detent hole is in the wrong place. So for $20 I got a knife I really like and a POS for my toolbox or whatever. It took a "touch up" well and is not quite "scary sharp" but pretty darn close.

The Flash 2 has been relegated to the "go bag" because I can't sell that knife but it isn't my style for EDC. I did get it tuned up by SOG so it's fully functional now.

I came across a picture of a Wilson Combat ELC with cocobolo scales... that might be my next knife purchase.


----------



## CQC-6

Hey,

My EDC's are an Emerson CQC-8 or Karambit.
I wont leave the house without at least one of these.

YUP!!!


----------



## Kwazyjuice

For the past 6 months I have been carrying Hinderer XM-18's

Here's one of them  I just love them 




http://postimage.org/


----------



## Monocrom

Currently my black-handled Victorinox Compact model.

Though will soon swap that for a red-handled Victorinox Bantam model. 

I just find I really don't use the scissors on the Compact, and the very tiny pen insert is too tiny and too sharp on top. Even filling out a bank slip is an unpleasant chore. I'd rather carry a dedicated pen, or one of the compact pens meant for a keychain (the type that can be converted into a full-sized pen if necessary.)

The Bantam keeps the tools I use most, and is even thinner than the incredibly thin Compact model.


----------



## LichtAn!

Spyderco Manbug in one jacket and Spyderco Tenacious in the other one.


----------



## ven

Some awesome edc knives guys, as for me they say its the thought that counts............
I edc a trango piranha for a couple of reason,size so dont even know its there on my keys,also live in the UK so it wont be long before you need a license for carrying a banana  
Locks closed so without a little effort it will not open,also can use on a carabina which will stop any(unlikely) chance of opening.




Open when locked is micro ,around same length as the i3s


----------



## ghuns

For the last 10 to 15 years, Cold Steel Pro Lite Tanto in their old Carbon V steel. Yeah, yeah, I know Lynn Thompson is a prick, it's made in Taiwan, blah, blah, blah. It has been used HARD and never let me down. The Carbon V is something close to 1095 so it takes a razor sharp edge and hold up well. For the $50 I paid for it, I should have bought several. Really wish I had a drop point bladed one.


----------



## riccardo

I just made a couple of orders...

One Spyderco techno (will be my new EDC)
A set of custom scales for my Spyderco ambitious and a couple of custom backspacers for the techno.

The idea is to use the techno as edc and quietly customize the ambitious... I want to stonewash blade & clip, mount new micarta scales and adjust a few other things.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

BowHunter1 said:


> DANG!!! I WANT ONE!!




I just orderd one....and three other knives. From the reviwes and super price id say get one....so cheap it dosent matter if you dont like them.


----------



## chaosdsm

I tend to go for cheap & practical - $20 Coast frame-lock


----------



## ZNickey

Generally, a LE ProTech TR-3 Integrity. I've settled on that as my favorite folding knife.

Formally, a Unique Graphic Sebenza 21 or Sebenza 25. 

On occasion, a XM-18 Gen 4 spanto, Spyderco Paramilitary in Bohler M390, L. George Project VECP, Kershaw Spec Bump in CPM-154, Benchmade Ritter Grip 558 in M2 High Speed Steel, Spyderco Delica in ZDP-189 (premier solid ZDP model with Pebble Blue handle, not the BRG gen), ZT0301, ZT0550 modified with a custom scale from The Preacher, Kershaw Starkey Ridge Titanium/ATS-34...and I am probably missing a few others.

On less occasion, select unusual customs from over the years, a ZT0777 (M390), Spyderco-Kershaw SpyKer, Kershaw Titanium Green Bump in CPM-S30V, Benchmade 941 Titanium


----------



## ghuns

ZNickey said:


> Generally, a LE ProTech TR-3 Integrity. I've settled on that as my favorite folding knife.
> 
> Formally, a Unique Graphic Sebenza 21 or Sebenza 25.
> 
> On occasion, a XM-18 Gen 4 spanto, Spyderco Paramilitary in Bohler M390, L. George Project VECP, Kershaw Spec Bump in CPM-154, Benchmade Ritter Grip 558 in M2 High Speed Steel, Spyderco Delica in ZDP-189 (premier solid ZDP model with Pebble Blue handle, not the BRG gen), ZT0301, ZT0550 modified with a custom scale from The Preacher, Kershaw Starkey Ridge Titanium/ATS-34...and I am probably missing a few others.
> 
> On less occasion, select unusual customs from over the years, a ZT0777 (M390), Spyderco-Kershaw SpyKer, Kershaw Titanium Green Bump in CPM-S30V, Benchmade 941 Titanium



 You may have a slight habit forming there.


----------



## mossyoak

Mostly the XM. The surefire is new so I stuck it in there.


----------



## ms grey

ZNickey said:


> Spyderco Paramilitary in Bohler M390


 Nice! Love the sprint runs. 

For edc gotta keep it toned down so most often its a spyderco bug (too cute!), a benchmade mini grip, and a leatherman wave. Looking forward to the release of the spyderco stretch in super blue.


----------



## ghuns

Been wanting one of these for a long time. Found this for sale on another forum and the seller was 10 miles away...





It is definitely the upper limit of what I want to pocket carry.


----------



## Tooly

Manix XL


----------



## KNaB

Spyderco S90V Millie and shivworks disciple


----------



## gsr

Benchmade 530, but a 531 might be in my future.


----------



## Monocrom

Nowadays it's my little Gerber LST (2-inch bladed version).


----------



## Tmack

Since joining blade forum, 
These two sebenzas, and my new Xm 18 spanto have been with me always.


----------



## TrapperXX

Benchmade griptillian usually but sometimes a good ol buck 110 on the belt or maybe a case trapper in pocket.


----------



## Tmack

Two diamonds in the rough/ghetto


----------



## tyxxvxl

Tmack said:


> Since joining blade forum,
> These two sebenzas, and my new Xm 18 spanto have been with me always.




LOL Those two his and her neck knives crack me up!!!!

So where are the pics of the fixed blades that you were suggesting for me?


----------



## Tmack

The thread is 
" knife & light pics"
I posted a bunch of esee pictures for you.


----------



## thedoc007

I EDC cheaper knives, since I am pretty hard on them at work. Used to be a Kershaw Tremor, now usually a Kershaw Blur (which I like a lot better).

My nicer knives are a Benchmade 581 Barrage and a Spyderco Manix 2. I do carry them occasionally, but prefer to use Kershaws for the everyday stuff.


----------



## Tmack

Here's the rotation.

The bronze Hinderer has a permanent spot in the pocket. 






This may ride along depending on the occasion. Custom Hanson forge and Paul long leather. ( name dropping like a Champ!  ) 






Today. These got picked out of the litter. 






The usual suspects  
I just can't help it.

I do have my beaters for say cutting bags of asphalt, concrete, etc, but these all get used for regular cutting.


----------



## Tmack




----------



## 8steve88

Changed mine around to a SanRenMu M1




and a Rough Rider Stockman Red Jigged Bone.





I'll be changing the M1 for the new version, the SanRenMu 9051MUC-GPH when it arrives.





and the Rough Rider Stockman for the Ganzo G725-M




Not as expensive as most on here but they do fine for everyday cutting, if I want anything heavier I've plenty to choose from.


----------



## Vortus

Since I retired, my knives like my lights have changed a lot. All my big fixed blades are in drawers, tool chests or behind my truck seat. The same with the bigger heavy folders. Now down to an old spyderco dragonfly se clipit on my keys, used so much it will eventually be a plain edge and a spyderco lava. Which, the lava only goes if I go somewhere, otherwise it sits on the desk as well. Thought about a nice lightweight decent sized knife, ie CF Police or something along those lines. But, no real need for it and what I have covers my needs.


----------



## Fakie

Spyderco Dragonfly 2 ZDP-189


----------



## 8steve88

One or more of these come along with me very day, I've dot more to choose from but these are all I need.


----------



## Brianalaman

I carry a ZT 0566 that i acid washed. It has anodized blue Ti stand offs and LBS. It looks sexing AND gets the job done.


----------



## Tmack

One of these


----------



## 8steve88

I like that tanto Sebenza. The rest are nice as well!!


----------



## Tmack

Thanks man. That probably my most used knife. And it shows. She's very rugged looking and I think it looks better


----------



## Tmack




----------



## AardvarkSagus

I almost always carry my Kershaw Blur. I have a couple others that get rotated in occasionally, like a Boker Infinity, but that's my go-to knife.


----------



## JTacp

Hey guys, among my EDC blades are one of the following ZTs, 0200, 0550, 0561. Also an Otanashi-Noh-Ken and either a Combat Troodon or Ultratech. If I'm feeling frisky a CS Tanto in a Kydex sheath. Regards, JT.


----------



## radiopej

I keep a Leatherman Style CS in my pocket and SAK Classic on me. My backpack has my Leatherman Charge TTi. At work I keep a Leatherman Wingman on my belt.

I really want a Sebenza.


----------



## LedTed

Not to get too far off topic, but like many of us, I don't just carry an EDC knife. Among other items, I carry a small EDC flashlight and multitool as well.

My main EDC combo for about the last year was: the Doug Ritter version of a Benchmade Mini-Griptillian, with a NiteCore D11 V2, and a Victorinox SAK Explorer. This was until Dockers changed the pockets of their D2s. New pants and a newly available knife led to a new EDC combo.

For the past month or so, I've now been pocket carrying the Mini-Axis version of the Benchmade Stryker. This, IMHO, is what the Griptillian should have been. Along with the primary blade, I still carry the D11 and the Explorer as my work EDC.

Some of the members of this forum have encourage me to carry my titanium light as my dress EDC. That set up is as follows: JHanko Ti D10 with green trits, Benchmade 940 with silver split arrow clip, and a black alox SAK Cadet. My JHanko means more to me that it probably rationally should, so I only took her out in public once.

I can't seem to leave the house without a flashlight and knife. The minimum I will carry is my D11 and a SAK Manager.


----------



## Tapis

LedTed said:


> ... and a Victorinox SAK Explorer. This was until Dockers changed the pockets of their D2s...


I always carried my knives in a backpack, but talking about Victorinox and pockets, my pocket would certainly be pleased with this new limited edition


----------



## 8steve88

Tmack said:


> Thanks man. That probably my most used knife. And it shows. She's very rugged looking and I think it looks better



We all pick up the odd ding and scratch along the way, it shows we've lived an "interesting" life.


----------



## Tmack

Couldn't agree more. The pristine knives show they've lived in a box/safe/drawer. That makes all the time and effort that it took to design them to be strong is just for show. 
Break out those safe queens fellas. You'll enjoy them more once you've dropped, scratched, dinged them up. And Imo, they are more beautiful because they are more yours. As long as it's mechanically sound, it's still a great knife. 

Radiopej - can't go wrong with any of the crk family. They will last a lifetime and then some. Next couple knives you want to buy, don't, and put the money away for a large sebenza. You'll never look back. 
Those and hinderer xm18 are my favorite production/midtech knives. The quality, and tolerances ate just incredible. Materials are best in the business, and durability is just unreal. Not to say that other companies are lacking in those areas because I have knives I trust just as much, but to have a crk/ rhk in your pocket, is to carry one of the the best.


----------



## radiopej

I think it may become a present to myself if I get a job post-PhD. Next few months will be ugly in terms of pay, so I've got to stop getting things for a while. Even if they're shiny


----------



## LedTed

I couldn't get the link to work Tapis. And I'd sure like to see what you're talking about. I bet that I'm probably not alone in curiosity.


----------



## Tapis

LedTed said:


> I couldn't get the link to work Tapis. And I'd sure like to see what you're talking about. I bet that I'm probably not alone in curiosity.



It's the Victorinox *Spartan Damast Limited Edition 2014* (just Google it). Sorry, just don't want to break any rule by posting the direct link.


----------



## 8steve88

I rather like the Dark Skallen editions.


----------



## Tapis

I would have loved it when I was 15, but now I have my own nightmares to deal with


----------



## 8steve88

Just hit sixty and the nightmares are under control, that's the key you control the nightmares they don't control you. :devil:


----------



## mcm308

Currently a Spyderco Military in a leather belt sheath


----------



## Phoenixkh

I either carry my Spyderco Manix 2 G-10 or the Leatherman Charge TTi. I have been keeping my Charge TTi in my camera bag as of late. 
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Monocrom

Well......... Not my Gerber Mini Paraframe! Not anymore!!

Pulled it out of my pocket today, and it was covered in tiny rust spots. 

Carry a travel packet of Wet Ones in the same pocket. It leaked just a tiny bit the day before. I liked that knife. But I guess the Paraframes really are cheap junk after all.


----------



## 8steve88

Clean it, sharpen it, use it, all part of knife carrying. A Sentry Marine Tuf-Cloth would protect with a wipe over.


----------



## mcm308

8steve88 said:


> Clean it, sharpen it, use it, all part of knife carrying. A Sentry Marine Tuf-Cloth would protect with a wipe over.



+1 to that! I take great pride in servicing and sharpening my knives.


----------



## Monocrom

8steve88 said:


> Clean it, sharpen it, use it, *all part of knife carrying*. A Sentry Marine Tuf-Cloth would protect with a wipe over.



I'm sorry, but no. With a classic carbon steel folder, yes. With a modern design.... It's just disappointing.


----------



## Illum

Spyderco Cricket

go on, you can laugh, its not much of a knife. Great tool though, holds its edge well.


----------



## timbo114

Spyderco Stretch FRN
Benchmade Mini Grip


----------



## HotWire

I've carried a William Henry pocket knife for years and years. I keep it in a leather pouch in my pocket. It still looks _almost_ new!


----------



## 8steve88

Monocrom said:


> I'm sorry, but no. With a classic carbon steel folder, yes. With a modern design.... It's just disappointing.



Stainless steel does what it says, it stains less, not a guarantee against rusting so a surface coating of some sort applied as needed will solve the problem.
There are Spyderco models with H1 steel blades that come very close to being rust free, they are used in salt water environments.


----------



## Monocrom

8steve88 said:


> Stainless steel does what it says, it stains less, not a guarantee against rusting so a surface coating of some sort applied as needed will solve the problem.
> There are Spyderco models with H1 steel blades that come very close to being rust free, they are used in salt water environments.



True. But this was just ridiculous as to the number and sudden appearance of rust spots.


----------



## yoyoman

David Boye literally wrote the book on custom knife making. The indent on Spyderco lockbacks is called the Boye indent because this was his innovation. Boye makes knives out of a cobalt based metal - corrosion proof and he casts the blades rather than forging them so the molecular structure acts as micro serrations. he has his own site and although they are not cheap, they will last forever. They excel at cutting synthetic cords like braided spectra - a material even some of the modern steels have trouble cutting.


----------



## Mmassey338

Here's the knife I edc, along with some other ti goodness.


----------



## Str8stroke

I guess I comment on my current EDC blades. I seem to change my mind about as often as I do for flashlights. lol 

This week seems to lean towards my Hinderer XM-13 3" rig. I always have my SOG Twitch II small version handy. Neat little flipper.


----------



## Gaffle

Benchmade Mini-Grip. Carry it everyday.


----------



## MCK0704

I carry a Victorinox Spartan and a Leatherman PS4 on my keychain.


----------



## blah9

I recently bought a Kershaw Cryo to EDC along with my Leatherman Surge which I've carried for years now. I really like the feel of folders now and am considering buying another higher-end folder sometime.


----------



## bykim

I carry a small Sebenza 21 Insingo almost exclusively


----------



## ForrestChump

You mean there's more then one kind of pocket knife? I almost forgot.

*
Sage 1*


"WINNING!"


----------



## P_A_S_1

When I was working (LEO) I carried a Spyderco Police, it fit very well between my leather gear and duty belt and would slide out easily if needed. Towards the end of my career I brought a Spyderco Para when the Police model's tip broke off but the grippy textured plastic handle would 'stick' on the leather so I went back to the Police model after a little re profiling on an India Stone. That was probably the closest to an EDC for me, now it's just a SAK that gets taken for trips and backpacking.


----------



## Airmanb

I EDC a Strider SNG GG everyday at work and outside of work I carry a Spyderco Techno with a blue Cuscadi glow in the dark backspacer.


----------



## FireTiger85

[oversized pic deleted - Kestrel]


----------



## Kestrel

Hello FT85, :Welcome:
There is an 800x800 max pic size for the forums, please feel free resize your pic and repost. Thanks,


----------



## OCD

Weekdays (and weekends when going out)...Zero Tolerance 0566 and Leatherman PS4. When working around the house on the weekends...Leatherman Wave and Benchmade 300SN. Used to carry a Buck Rush 290, but left it someplace and it wasn't there when I went back. :sigh: It was a great beater knife and was a gift from my wife. My ZT and BM were gifts to myself.


----------



## Chay

My EDC knives are Spyderco Delica 4 and a Ladybug on my keys


----------



## maro69camaro

CRKT M16-14T


----------



## Monocrom

New year. But still my little Gerber LST.


----------



## mrfuji62

Al Mar Falcon until the last couple months. Purchase a HK Ally. Love the size and design.


----------



## NonSenCe

been the same for long time.

most days: enlan/bee el02b. my at work knife. (sometimes i carry my previous workknife instead: Spyderco Tenacious.) the chinese really hit a homerun on the el02 models in my mind. 

days i am not at work or going to shops or whatever after i got home from work and dropped work stuff off. i most often carry SOG Flash2. (second option is often spyderco delica4) 

dressy occasions when i cant take more full size knife: sog twitch2 or kershaw leek. (u see i like assisted openers)

everyday in my car keys there is also sog micron but that barely is a knife. my food prep (fruit) knife at work is sanrenmu710. (another and more well known awesome cheap chinese made knife), plus knives in my multitools i may carry with me somewhere. 

out in woods, sog flash2 and mora. or some other scandi grind puukko. (im a finn after all) 

currently i am looking for a small fixed blade to try to edc instead of folder. still havent found one to really buy and try out.


----------



## 8steve88

NonSenCe said:


> been the same for long time.
> 
> most days: enlan/bee el02b. my at work knife. (sometimes i carry my previous workknife instead: Spyderco Tenacious.) *the chinese really hit a homerun on the el02 models in my mind. *
> 
> days i am not at work or going to shops or whatever after i got home from work and dropped work stuff off. i most often carry SOG Flash2. (second option is often spyderco delica4)
> 
> dressy occasions when i cant take more full size knife: sog twitch2 or kershaw leek. (u see i like assisted openers)
> 
> everyday in my car keys there is also sog micron but that barely is a knife. my food prep (fruit) knife at work is sanrenmu710. (another and more well known awesome cheap chinese made knife), plus knives in my multitools i may carry with me somewhere.
> 
> out in woods, sog flash2 and mora. or some other scandi grind puukko. (im a finn after all)
> 
> currently i am looking for a small fixed blade to try to edc instead of folder. still havent found one to really buy and try out.




The EL-01 and EL-04 are great knives as well. The Chinese are well ahead of the budget folder game, catching up in the other areas as well - some very good full titanium framelocks coming out as well.


----------



## GunnarGG

At work a Victorinox alox Electrician.

When not at work Victorinox alox Cadet mostly but today it's a Fällkniven U2.

On weekends it might be a minigrip, Delica or Dragonfly G10.


----------



## NonSenCe

titanium framelocks? what where? havent seen any of those yet.

yeah.. el01 and el04 i got those too. 

my take.. to me the el01 is too heavy and chunky for a folder, i would rather carry a fixed blade if i need to carry that weight. the knife does feel very solid though my sample does need little wrist flick to open it (likely because of the weight of the blade). i do like the flipper opener but i would still like to have additional thumbstud too (maybe because it doesnt like to open without flicking with wrist, thumbstud would give me a way to open it all the way, slower though). 

el04 not as easy and smooth opener as the el02. tried adjusting it but it doesnt seem to like to become as smooth and instinctive opening as the el02b etc have been.. (maybe its ergonomics just dont fit my thumb.) mine has that very grippy greenish handle and i do like it. (it is in my fishing kit as backup knife because of the grippy handle) and because of the handle i really dont like to carry it clipped to my pocket, it seems to grab the fabric a bit too much so taking it out is not easy. (on softer fabric like cotton pants and bdu kind its a problem. with stiffer like jeans it will be tolerable).


----------



## timbo114

BM Mini Grip
Spyderco Dragonly ZDP
Spyderco Stretch FRN VG 10


----------



## 8steve88

NonSenCe said:


> titanium framelocks? what where? havent seen any of those yet.
> 
> yeah.. el01 and el04 i got those too.
> 
> my take.. to me the el01 is too heavy and chunky for a folder, i would rather carry a fixed blade if i need to carry that weight. the knife does feel very solid though my sample does need little wrist flick to open it (likely because of the weight of the blade). i do like the flipper opener but i would still like to have additional thumbstud too (maybe because it doesnt like to open without flicking with wrist, thumbstud would give me a way to open it all the way, slower though).
> 
> el04 not as easy and smooth opener as the el02. tried adjusting it but it doesnt seem to like to become as smooth and instinctive opening as the el02b etc have been.. (maybe its ergonomics just dont fit my thumb.) mine has that very grippy greenish handle and i do like it. (it is in my fishing kit as backup knife because of the grippy handle) and because of the handle i really dont like to carry it clipped to my pocket, it seems to grab the fabric a bit too much so taking it out is not easy. (on softer fabric like cotton pants and bdu kind its a problem. with stiffer like jeans it will be tolerable).



The titanium framelocks by Kizer and Reate are very good and cheaper than the alternatives, I don't have one myself but the reviews on the various forums are very favourable.
If you want your EL-01 to open cleanly and very smooth try some phosphor bronze washers from Lazy Lizard Gear, SrJoben on the forums and youtube. They fit the EL-xx series apart from the EL-06 -large ring type pivot- easy to fit and they make a real difference. $7 for shipping to the U.K. means that if you buy a few sets the postage isn't that bad. Usually it's $15-$20 minimum from U.S.A.. My EL-04MCT will open with just a wrist flick and EL-01 opens with no need for wrist action. It takes a bit of work to get them really good but it costs very little, just time and patience adjusting the pivot, a drop of blue Loctite to fix the pivot from moving and it's good to go. 
My EL-04MCT has the same green Micarta scales, you could try some wet/dry paper under the clip and sand it to smooth out the scales a bit, even easier with the clip off.


----------



## night.hoodie

Swiss-Tech Utili-Key, for pre-emptive defensive surprise attack!

​

Wow. Looks like inside 21 feet (the "inside 21 feet" rule has been proved), a gun is no defense against a knife, club, or H2H. Outside 21 feet, I have trouble believing anyone but Olympians (and experienced pros) can intentionally hit anything with a handgun *while under duress*. A gun, it seems, is only offensive, or defensive only against another gun. Ordinary citizens should rethink self-defense in public, be realistic about reasons to carry. But no need rethinking home defense, collecting, appreciation, mutually assured destruction, etc.

You can always get a big honkin' truck to compensate for giving up your side arm! ;-)
---
no need to bust this up, I'm just colorfully subscribing.


----------



## P_A_S_1

night.hoodie said:


> Swiss-Tech Utili-Key, for pre-emptive defensive surprise attack!
> 
> ​
> Wow. Looks like inside 21 feet (the "inside 21 feet" rule has been proved), a gun is no defense against a knife, club, or H2H. Outside 21 feet, I have trouble believing anyone but Olympians can intentionally hit anything with a handgun while under duress. What was SCOTUS thinking messing with the 2nd Amendment? A gun, it seems, is only offensive, or defensive only against another gun. Ordinary citizens should rethink self-defense in public, be realistic about reasons to carry. But no need rethinking home defense, collecting, appreciation, mutually assured destruction, etc.
> 
> You can always get a big honkin' truck to compensate for giving up your side arm! ;-)
> ---
> no need to bust this up, I'm just colorfully subscribing.






There is a difference between target shooting and combat (or defensive) shooting. This is a very old training video that show a lot more then just how dangerous a determined attacker with a knife can be. It show how important your tactics are, how hard it is to react to surprise, and how you don't know how you'll react to a specific situation until your in that situation. The majority of police shooting take place within 15 feet, IIRC, and even at that range hit percentage is low, something like 10%-20%. Confinement is your enemy. Space, barriers, escape route, mobility are your friends.


----------



## Tmack




----------



## night.hoodie

P_A_S_1 said:


> There is a difference between target shooting and combat (or defensive) shooting. This is a very old training video that show a lot more then just how dangerous a determined attacker with a knife can be. It show how important your tactics are, how hard it is to react to surprise, and how you don't know how you'll react to a specific situation until your in that situation. The majority of police shooting take place within 15 feet, IIRC, and even at that range hit percentage is low, something like 10%-20%. Confinement is your enemy. Space, barriers, escape route, mobility are your friends.



I'd normally PM this observation, but you are very diplomatic! I have my own reasons for how I feel about guns, but will only rib about it, usually, which is my own true subscribed defense mechanism. But I prefer to see gun owners that are serious, and the kind of seriousness one sees here in CPF members and their flashlights (and cells). If you're not serious about flashlights and carry a gun, I don't ever want to cross your path.
--
sorry for off topic... but thanks for replying the way you did!


----------



## tandem

At times I've been known to carry a plastic butter knife to spread cream cheese on a bagel.

99.99% of the time I am defenceless against cream cheese.


----------



## night.hoodie

tandem said:


> At times I've been known to carry a plastic butter knife to spread cream cheese on a bagel.
> 
> 99.99% of the time I am defenceless against cream cheese.



LMAO, I have a similar defenselessness with the increased Spring-time exposure of ****. (And my cats stay indoors.)



Long lens and fast aperture mitigates, somewhat, but knives do nothing!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Ok guys, enough fun. No problem starting a fun thread on CPF, if you so desire. .

Bill


----------



## NonSenCe

you like blue ****? (likely Avatar movie fan then too) 

today i decided to take something different into my pocket to carry it to the store. and wow how odd it felt. (p7 suspension clip with SAK one hand Trekker) just.. felt.. wrong.. didnt need to use it ..but just hanging there it felt odd. hahaha.


----------



## smooth2o

Chris T said:


> Leatherman Micra, Victorinox Swiss Card, Victorinox Executive, or Victorinox Rambler (I work in an office) And an original leatherman tool in my coat pocket in a Nite Ize Pouch with my LED Lenser. I also wear a Leatherman Supertool on the weekends.
> 
> I'm looking for a medium folder with a pocket clip for under $50.00 but haven't seen one I like yet.
> 
> Chris



Got it! Here's my EDC knife: Kershaw CRYO blackwash finish. 40 bucks. Rick Hinderer custom design. You'll need a torx #6 to change the clip. Lifetime sharpening from Kershaw, free. This knife (and all Kershaws) is really sharp.
Here's the review

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hJzsIz5oqg

http://kershaw.kaiusaltd.com/knives/knife/cryo-blackwash#


----------



## Tmack

Here's a few edc combos

.





Chris Reeve large sebenzas
Alpha Beast
Replicant
Benchmade 42 
Custom DCL chisel grind fixed blade ( scary sharp, can shave hair while just hovering over your skin )
And you guys know the lights


----------



## night.hoodie

Tmack said:


> Here's a few edc combos



BEAUTIFUL!!! 
Q: You EDC a Santoku? I guess you never know when you need prep a gourmet meal. I've wanted one for a long time, did not consider for EDC, though.

something like:




but with a handle like on yours, and the same blade length as yours


----------



## Tmack

.





You talking about this one? 
Never heard it called that before, but it sure looks like a miniature one huh lol. 

The maker just called it a sheepsfoot . 

I don't know about food prep, but this thing will out shave a mach 3 lol . Nasty nasty sharp. 
3v steel is just a pleasure to sharpen.


----------



## night.hoodie

Tmack said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about this one?


Yes. Sweet. Santoku, to my eyes.



Tmack said:


> Never heard it called that before, but it sure looks like a miniature one huh lol.
> 
> The maker just called it a sheepsfoot .
> 
> I don't know about food prep, but this thing will out shave a mach 3 lol . Nasty nasty sharp.
> 3v steel is just a pleasure to sharpen.



ah, sheepsfoot. The blade profiles are the same, but I'm not sure if they are, in fact, identical blades. I'm not a chef, but all my kitchen knives have disapointed me. 

Any pro chef has a crazy sharp santoku of some kind. I imagine all a chefs knives are disturbingly sharp. My desire for santoku is for its ability to chop (though there are better blades for chop, santoku will do), or slice, mince. No reason it can't fillet. Its a very versatile blade.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Tmack said:


> I don't know about food prep, but this thing will out shave a mach 3 lol . Nasty nasty sharp.
> 3v steel is just a pleasure to sharpen.




What do you use to sharpening?


----------



## Tmack

Some of custom makers I deal with do make kitchen knives, and out of those guys, their grinds are so thin, and precise, I'm sure they are beyond scalpel sharp. 

That little sheepsfoot does chop nicely, but the grind is so thin, I tend to just use it for slicing. Having the cutting edge right up front I'd extremely useful for penetrating cuts like boxes. 

I'd have to say my best choppers are my heavy thick suckers. Esee 5, esee junglas , and even that 6" kyle hanson custom on the right.

.


----------



## Tmack

P_A_S_1 said:


> What do you use to sharpening?


.





I use a edge pro apex. 
Up to 3000grit polishing tape. 
Too say shaving, or razor sharp just would begin to cover it.

.





Top left is the edge pro. Fully guided system, I then finish with a translucent Arkansas stone, freehand to really get it to the max sharpness, then strop on a fine leather hard backed strop.


.





Here's another dcl from the same maker as the other sheepsfoot.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Nice edge. I use two bench stones from Norton, an India (medium) then a Hard Arkansas (trans), both with water. Works well on my kitchen knives, Heckles, even though the jump between grits is pretty big (240 to 2000). Use a piece of leather instead of a butchers steel for honing in between sharpening.


----------



## Tmack

If your good enough, and you can get that burr knocked down well enough , you can get away with that big gap. Not everyone has the patience, so nice work man. 

Here's my ark

.


----------



## david57strat

Tmack said:


> If your good enough, and you can get that burr knocked down well enough , you can get away with that big gap. Not everyone has the patience, so nice work man.
> 
> Here's my ark
> 
> .



That is just jaw-droppingly beautiful. Work of art!


----------



## Tmack

Thanks man. 

Chris Reeve 
&
Devin Thomas

A match of the gods. 

Stainless Damascus too! And another one that's just incredibly sharp. Hollow grind, thin edge, and this thing locks up like a vault, like ever crk. 

Gold and silver? Pfft. 

Titanium and steel baby.


----------



## P_A_S_1

I don't hit the entire edge with the translucent, it would take too long. I just change the angle a bit, say 15-18 degrees each side with the India then 20-22 with the Arkansas, makes a real small but fine edge with a little extra steel behind it for strength.


----------



## Tmack

Yeah I do the same. That micro bevel really does make it slice that much better. Before I never believed in the micro bevel, but after using that ark , my sharp game went to the next level. 


.


----------



## jabe1

You guys must have spare time that I don't...
i use a medium Ark stone and clean up in between with a ceramic rod. Sharp enough to work well. 

I believe the difference between a sheepsfoot and a santoku is the sheepsfoot has a straight cutting edge (similar to a wharncliffe) and the santoku has a belly, enabling it to be rolled on the cutting surface like a chef's knife.


----------



## NonSenCe

and here i was thinking that japanese santoku ones are definately not for the rocking cutting one is used in western kitchen knives.. they are for asian style choppin and slicin, not to have a belly to rock. 

oh well. im not a chef. actually i never had a really good chefs knife yet. only fiskars and victorinox. and just startin to trying out the fiskars santoku (which is nothing like the real santoku knives i fondle at kitchen stores..) but i got it as a present week ago so i will be trying it out.


----------



## Berneck1

I try to be as minimalist as possible, but I still want a lot of functionality. I carry the Leatherman Skeletool CX. Out of all the Leatherman tools, I feel the knife in the Skeletool is by far the most substantial. Add to that the pliers and driver bits, and it's a great everyday tool.

Another reason I prefer the Skeletool is because I live in NYC. I have been stopped by police and various security who have examined the tool, and have always deemed it to be ok. If that exact blade was by itself it would be a problem to some. It's amazing how people react when I pull out a simple pocket knife vs pulling out the Skeletool. It's as if carrying a standalone knife automatically changes my intent somehow. When all I want is a good tool to use for the job at hand....


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Tmack

jabe1 said:


> You guys must have spare time that I don't...
> i use a medium Ark stone and clean up in between with a ceramic rod. Sharp enough to work well.
> 
> I believe the difference between a sheepsfoot and a santoku is the sheepsfoot has a straight cutting edge (similar to a wharncliffe) and the santoku has a belly, enabling it to be rolled on the cutting surface like a chef's knife.


I can get a high polished razors edge on my apex in about 10min. Translucent stone, and strop probably takes 10 min combined. So 20 minutes. 

Strop for maintenance. 

I have a 2 year old, and work nights. Spare time is like a distant dream. 

For things I love, I do somehow make time. 
Flipping balisongs, and the occasional video review, or flipping video. 

But I definitely wouldn't say I spend more time sharpening than a freehand stone. That's why I prefer the guided systems.


----------



## TheExpert

Para military for awhile, then a contego, then a pretium (ferrumforge), now ckc slipjoint and my own. Have a CS on order though.


----------



## masters2010

I most often carry a CRK small 21 insingo and a large 21 carbon fiber insingo, but also rotate in a BM 707, mini-grip, and also a Delica 4. Been through a bunch, including a 3" XM-18, but have settled on these as my favorites.


----------



## radiopej

A blue Delica 4 and a Gerber Dime on my belt and pocket. A SAK Classic in my boot pocket and a Leatherman Charge TTi in my bag.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## sparraz

Cold Steel Raja 3.5"


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## sparraz

Berneck1 said:


> I try to be as minimalist as possible, but I still want a lot of functionality. I carry the Leatherman Skeletool CX. Out of all the Leatherman tools, I feel the knife in the Skeletool is by far the most substantial. Add to that the pliers and driver bits, and it's a great everyday tool.
> 
> Another reason I prefer the Skeletool is because I live in NYC. I have been stopped by police and various security who have examined the tool, and have always deemed it to be ok. If that exact blade was by itself it would be a problem to some. It's amazing how people react when I pull out a simple pocket knife vs pulling out the Skeletool. It's as if carrying a standalone knife automatically changes my intent somehow. When all I want is a good tool to use for the job at hand....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums



Knife laws in some states are ridiculous, and NY is one of the worst. Glad I live in AZ. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ryukin2000

Leatherman Squirt Ps4 on my key chain. perfect size for EDC. plus more strict in Canada. If the law permitted i would be carrying my SOG flash 2. i have a really hard time opening knives one handed because of double joint thumbs so the assisted release helps a lot.


----------



## Berneck1

sparraz said:


> Knife laws in some states are ridiculous, and NY is one of the worst. Glad I live in AZ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums



I agree. Laws like the ones in NYC only serve to restrict law-abiding citizens. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## mcbrat

mostly an EDCF Moonglow Spyderco Native 5, and occasionally rotate in a couple from Michael Morris. for dressier occasions, Kershaw Chive.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Berneck1 said:


> I agree. Laws like the ones in NYC only serve to restrict law-abiding citizens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums



The restrictions try to keep knives out of the hands of kids, and to a degree it works. It also attempts to curtail knife possession in public as means of a weapon. When I was a teenager the easiest weapon to carry was one of those plastic handled box cutters with the extendable blades, they were cheap and every convenience store you went to sold them. Had a little more money then you could get a cheap butterfly/gravity knife, just as plentiful. In fact some stores had their front window covered with them and all other sorts of 'paraphernalia' geared for the urban teenager. No restrictions or penalties were enforced on these stores that sold to all regardless of age. The results of such needless to say mandated that some restrictions/enforcement commence to address the issues that resulted from the abundance and ease of access. Unfortunately the restrictions affect those with no ill intent equally but to say they only restrict the law abiding citizen alone wouldn't be accurate.


----------



## ElBee

I have a Doug Ritter Mini Grip with green canvas micarta scales that sees a ton of pocket time. When I want something a little bigger, I have a Benchmade 940-1. Its really easy to carry for a larger knife. When I want to go smaller, I have a Spyderco Dragonfly II in ZDP-189. That little blade is seriously sharp, and that knife has great ergonomics. It "feels" like a bigger blade. It's relegated my "gentleman's knives" to the dresser or sent them packing altogether. I've got a Delica 4 in VG-10 that I carry when I just to keep it simple. I have others, but those are in my regular rotation. Thought about going with ZT, but I'm planning to save up and get a Sebenza 21.


----------



## LedTed

For several months now, my work EDC knife is a Benchmade Mini-Stryker, Manual, Axis, Tonto Straight Edge.

The tonto point helps when removing old PM / Cal stickers.

The style is (IMHO) what the Griptillian should have been.


----------



## cland72

P_A_S_1 said:


> The restrictions try to keep knives out of the hands of kids, and to a degree it works. It also attempts to curtail knife possession in public as means of a weapon. When I was a teenager the easiest weapon to carry was one of those plastic handled box cutters with the extendable blades, they were cheap and every convenience store you went to sold them. Had a little more money then you could get a cheap butterfly/gravity knife, just as plentiful. In fact some stores had their front window covered with them and all other sorts of 'paraphernalia' geared for the urban teenager. No restrictions or penalties were enforced on these stores that sold to all regardless of age. The results of such needless to say mandated that some restrictions/enforcement commence to address the issues that resulted from the abundance and ease of access. Unfortunately the restrictions affect those with no ill intent equally but to say they only restrict the law abiding citizen alone wouldn't be accurate.



I'm sorry for going off topic, but this is garbage. Assault and murder are already illegal, so anyone who uses a knife in the commission is already violating a well established law. Due to this law in NY, an outlaw will carry a knife, a law abiding citizen will not. Ergo, the knife laws of New York only truly affect law abiding citizens. It's a version of "pre crime" policing and it scares me to death: NY is essentially charging people for what they MIGHT do while carrying knives. This merely assumes the possessor will commit an illegal act simply due to the availability of a weapon. What's next, outlawing multi tools? Baseball bats? Shovels? Steak knives in restaurants?


My EDC is my kershaw blur


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Let''s stay away from OT comments re legal/illegal uses of knives re different parts of the US. This would be a good topic for the Cafe or Underground, probably the Underground.

Bill


----------



## P_A_S_1

clad72,
Your entitled to your own opinion, that's fine.


----------



## desmobob

For many years I EDC'd various Benchmade knives, from the mini-AFCK to the 710 D2. But once I tried my first Emerson knife equipped with the Wave Feature, I was hooked! ;-)

I still EDC a Benchmade Mini-Barrage at work, but at home, it's an Emerson Horseman (modded to a V-bevel), CQC-7V, Commander, or Roadhouse. They're quicker than an automatic!

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## qiqi

My edc is Surefire CQC8.I got it 2 years ago,really like the Waveless style.


----------



## killbasa2000

None, in Ireland it is not allowed, perhaps for good reason . Talking about a good reason, you have to have one explaining to the judge why you were carrying a knife.:thinking:


----------



## BillSWPA

killbasa2000 said:


> None, in Ireland it is not allowed, perhaps for good reason . Talking about a good reason, you have to have one explaining to the judge why you were carrying a knife.:thinking:



That is easy.

How would you get yourself or someone else out of a car after an accident if the seat belt latch was not accessible?

I have had to cut the harness on my son's car seat to get him out when a defective seat belt latch got stuck. If I was not carrying the knife, that could have meant leaving him unattended while I went to get one. 

My understanding is that every year in the US., there are 10,000 to 15,000 serious injuries every year from clothing getting stuck in escalators. In one case in Philadelphia several years ago, a child lost a foot. The escalators in the upper floors of Macy's in New York City are quite old, and would be used by parents taking their kids to see Santa. Besides, kids love escalators. I would almost consider it negligent for a parent not to carry a knife.

The whole idea that a knife is carried primarily as a weapon is difficult to understand. I carry at least one firearm for when I need a weapon. The knife is either secondary or tertiary for that purpose, but is pulled out daily for much more mundane tasks.


----------



## Runt

Ontario Knife Company RAT Folder. One of the best edc knives I have found for the money. Decent steel, solid lockup for 30ish USD. And so buttery smooth there is no need for assisted opening. 

Only down side are the nylon body scales. I have never really had an issue with them even when wet- but feel more aggressive texturing would be good. They do have a more expensive version with g10 scales and assisted opening. 

Obviously you can't go wrong with anything from benchmade and spyderco- I have more than a few, but for something that's gonna take a beating throughout the day and not bring you to tears if you mar your blade, you can't do better than the RAT. 

This may open a big can of stink but I would avoid most of what gerber puts out these days. They still hit a homerun on the rare occasion but the brand is nothing close to what it used to be. Quality and design have gone right out the window. I would put kershaw in the same basket too (crkt may be taking slippery steps down this slope too but only time will tell)


----------



## BillSWPA

Sorry, bad attempt to edit my previous post from Tapatalk turned into a new post.


----------



## Runt

BillSWPA said:


> That is easy.
> 
> How would you get yourself or someone else out of a car after an accident if the seat belt latch was not accessible?
> 
> I have had to cut the harness on my son's car seat to get him out when a defective seat belt latch got stuck. If I was not carrying the knife, that could have meant leaving him unattended while I went to get one.
> 
> My understanding is that every year in the US., there are 10,000 to 15,000 serious injuries every year from clothing getting stuck in escalators. In one case in Philadelphia several years ago, a child lost a foot. The escalators in the upper floors of Macy's in New York City are quite old, and would be used by parents taking their kids to see Santa. Besides, kids love escalators. I would almost consider it negligent for a parent not to carry a knife.
> 
> The whole idea that a knife is carried primarily as a weapon is difficult to understand. I carry at least one firearm for when I need a weapon. The knife is either secondary or tertiary for that purpose, but is pulled out daily for much more mundane tasks.



Can't agree more here. Dare I say it... the knife in my pocket gets far more use than my flashlight. Of course I would never part with either.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Runt said:


> Can't agree more here. Dare I say it... the knife in my pocket gets far more use than my flashlight. Of course I would never part with either.




I carried a knife for 20+ years for work and honestly it was not used very often, but nonetheless an essential part of my gear which I needed on my person at all times. Now some of my co workers got a lot more use out of their knives but often they seemed to look to use the knife more often that not, even when not necessary (in my opinion). Just my experience but I can see where someone else with different needs could have the opposite experience. I think I've gotten more use out my SAK cutting up limes and popping open Coronas on vacation.


----------



## P_A_S_1

BillSWPA said:


> The whole idea that a knife is carried primarily as a weapon is difficult to understand. I carry at least one firearm for when I need a weapon. The knife is either secondary or tertiary for that purpose, but is pulled out daily for much more mundane tasks.



I agree, however teenagers do, hence my post above. 

If you ever pass an escalator thats being worked on look at all the clothing and various items that collect underneath it, here when the weather gets bad businessmen put rubber booties over their shoes. Those things are lose/grabby and the escalator catches them pretty easy and pulls them right off the foot. It's quite a sight to see. Not the mention the owner usually jumps out of their skin.


----------



## recDNA

I have a knife built into my 5 dollar carabiner belt clip that holds my keys. It cuts things so it should count imo. Not much of a weapon though. LOL


----------



## Tmack

Balisongs mostly. Couple sebenzas thrown in for flavor. 

.


----------



## Terrier1

I recently picked up an awesome Great Eastern Cutlery #99 with Gree Micarta Handles. Been in my pocket ever since. The thing disappears in my pocket, takes a nice edge quickly, and has already developed a beautiful patina. Only complaint is that the Micarta is quite smooth, and the knife is tough to grip with wet or sweaty hands. Overall, I'm extremely impressed with GEC. Hope to pick up another soon!


----------



## somemoregear

I mostly stick to either a blue Spyderco Delica or an orange Benchmade 551 Griptilian.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Which model? RAT 1 , RAT 2 ?


----------



## Runt

CrazyCanuck said:


> Which model? RAT 1 , RAT 2 ?



I have only carried the RAT 1 and it's plenty of knife - maybe more than enough for a lot of people's edc, but I find it sits in my pocket nicely. 

While I have not held it, the smaller proportions of the RAT 2 may gel better with people's idea for an edc knife. I can't see there being any difference in build quality or overall feel between the two though. Just sized slightly different.


----------



## STAINLESS90

I'm one of those guys that frequently changes my EDC knife but my most common are a Benchmade 910 Stryker, Benchmade 550 Griptilian, a Spyderco Manix 2, or a Spyderco Delica.


----------



## renovipaz

Woah, You guys are the king of knives..


----------



## 8steve88

killbasa2000 said:


> None, in Ireland it is not allowed, perhaps for good reason . Talking about a good reason, you have to have one explaining to the judge why you were carrying a knife.:thinking:



Are your knife laws different to the U.K. Mainland then? we can carry a sub 3" non locking knife without having to have "good reason". With a good enough reason there's no problem carrying a fixed or locking blade.


----------



## shgreene88

Currently I carry both an Ontario RAT 1 and a Cold Steel Tuff Lite


----------



## Tacti'cool'

Loving the Rick Hinderer XM-18 3.5" spanto.


----------



## sadtimes

I carry a Microtech ultratech dual edge plain (no serrations) and a Zero Tolerance 0300 plain edge.... and a Cold Steel push dagger laced into my boot laces... oh, yea, a leatherman surge is in there as well...

You never know what you might need at 2am on a dirtroad in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## Rusty412

Normally a ZT.


----------



## herofish

I carry the Leatherman Skeletool.

It is a great mutli tool and the 154CM blade stays very sharp.

I used to carry the CRKT M21-14SFG by Carson Design - which is a great assisted opening knife - but the model I have has two flanges (for lack of a better word) on the blade that cut into my hand whenever I put my hands in my pocket - I sort of wish I had gotten the version with only one of the flanges (these help open the knife quickly).


----------



## murrydan

I just got a Ray Laconico Bear… great knife! The little one is a custom Vic Pioneer with scissors, a 1095 GEC clip point blade (Tidioute Cutlery #15), and Ti scales.


----------



## Tacti'cool'

I have an ultratech same as yours and love that knife! Unfortunately, due to stupid laws in Texas, dual edge is not legal to carry. Still an amazing blade though.



drmalenko said:


> I carry a Microtech ultratech dual edge plain (no serrations) and a Zero Tolerance 0300 plain edge.... and a Cold Steel push dagger laced into my boot laces... oh, yea, a leatherman surge is in there as well...
> 
> You never know what you might need at 2am on a dirtroad in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing

Today's


----------



## Whiskers

night.hoodie said:


> LMAO, I have a similar defenselessness with the increased Spring-time exposure of ****. (And my cats stay indoors.)
> 
> 
> 
> Long lens and fast aperture mitigates, somewhat, but knives do nothing!



I'm a huge fan of spring time exposure to **** too.


----------



## Rusty412

Mine is a ZT 0801, but I also have Spydercos and Gerbers in different carry bags and my vehicles. IMO the ZT is a quality knife worth the price, and you can usually pick up a used one at a discount here or other forums.


----------



## Charlie Fox

I always carry two; one is some kind of SAK, mostly my Alox Cadet. The other is some kind of larger one-hand opening folder with a 3-4" blade - I rotate between my Endura, RAT 1 and Utilitac II. If I'm getting dressed up its usually just my Cadet.


----------



## Reji22

I carry a Leatherman C33 crater


----------



## Dipti13

I always carry Windlass Pocket Pal Double Plier Multi Tool and a gold rush knife with me.


----------



## landslug

Most of the time is a Benchmade 581 Barrage or Volli (for smaller / thinner knife) and it I really need something smaller a Kershaw leek.


----------



## murrydan




----------



## mhpreston

Traveling very light and international so it's just the SwissCard...


----------



## astrocreep96

I see a few familiar faces - I'm slowly coming over to flashlights from knives. Anyway, murrydan, you and I have similar interests, the Bear is a new addition for me as well.

This is the only photo I have at the moment, I'm actually EDC'ing the Avo now (just sharpened it, in fact).


----------



## ForrestChump

riverstoneflyfishing said:


> Today's



What is that pen knife / prybar in the upper right? "Hybrid"?

That is super interesting!


----------



## Runt

Those laconicos sure are nice. Maybe in a few decades I'll have saved up enough for one. A man can dream can't he?


----------



## benchrest

ForrestChump said:


> What is that pen knife / prybar in the upper right? "Hybrid"?
> 
> That is super interesting!



I think that is a TimberGhost Hybrid II

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nWxvgUKvAOM

Anyone know what this one is? 

http://gearhungry.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Ti2-TechLiner-Pen-Blackwash.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ForrestChump

benchrest said:


> I think that is a TimberGhost Hybrid II
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nWxvgUKvAOM
> 
> Anyone know what this one is?
> 
> http://gearhungry.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Ti2-TechLiner-Pen-Blackwash.jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Thanks, exceptional talent there, *to bad he's a scam*: http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/s...t-Custom-Knives-Problem?highlight=timberghost

I hope riverstone didn't catch any of that flack....nice piece though.

I don't know what the one you posted is but are there any more pictures? Looks interesting.

EDIT: I recognize that rocket logo...... IDK.....


----------



## ForrestChump

Got my Spyderco Native 5 Lightweight yesterday, completing my current 1 knife 1 light (HDS) "collection".

Excellence in a lightweight package. If your intimidated by the potential "weakness" of linerless knives...... don't be. Thing is a rock. I'll break the blade before the lock or FRN handles.

Excellent EDC, Very stoked.


----------



## benchrest

ForrestChump said:


> Thanks, exceptional talent there, *to bad he's a scam*: http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/s...t-Custom-Knives-Problem?highlight=timberghost
> 
> I hope riverstone didn't catch any of that flack....nice piece though.
> 
> I don't know what the one you posted is but are there any more pictures? Looks interesting.
> 
> EDIT: I recognize that rocket logo...... IDK.....



It looks like he came through in the end, over a month later, and after a PP Claim was filed. Unfortunate, but things do happen. I don't know his reputation, but I do like the design.

As for the one I posted, that is the only photo I can find. I was looking at Ti Pens when this popped up on google images from pinterest. Hopefully someone can end my search! Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ForrestChump

benchrest said:


> It looks like he came through in the end, over a month later, and after a PP Claim was filed. Unfortunate, but things do happen. I don't know his reputation, but I do like the design.
> 
> As for the one I posted, that is the only photo I can find. I was looking at Ti Pens when this popped up on google images from pinterest. Hopefully someone can end my search! Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



I'll research it more tonight when I have more time. Im usually good at hunting things down and the rocket logo is a good start.

Also, I made a pretty bold claim, should have backed it up a little more. It was hastily posted after I read this thread as well: http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/s...ce-with-Keone-Omega-TimberGhost-Custom-Knives

I wouldn't buy one. Just thought it fair to post as I don't want any members getting mixed up. Lust is a heck of a drug.


----------



## benchrest

Wow, I honestly did not look up the maker, myself. Just the youtube video. That is sad to see. I am glad we have a solid community of excellent flashlight makers. Haven't had any issue close to that! I would agree with you that I also would not be pursuing his creations further and that's a shame. 

I should add I have a Mark Terrell Hangnail in D2 with translucent green g10 coming in the mail! Stoked for that, if not overly practical :grin:


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ForrestChump

No go on the rocket. I just can't find anything on it and it's driving me nuts because I have seen it before...

****EDIT: To much TimberGhost.*****
That Mark Terrell is no joke! Be careful with that thing, looks like a liability. Note to self: Don't mug benchrest....


----------



## magellan

[h=2]




Re: What knife/knives do you EDC?[/h]_



Originally Posted by *night.hoodie* 


LMAO, I have a similar defenselessness with the increased Spring-time exposure of ****. (And my cats stay indoors.)



Long lens and fast aperture mitigates, somewhat, but knives do nothing!

_

I'm a huge fan of spring time exposure to **** too.​


Is that a bushtit or a tit in a bush?


----------



## benchrest

ForrestChump said:


> No go on the rocket. I just can't find anything on it and it's driving me nuts because I have seen it before...
> 
> Yeah, that Timberghost guy is a flake, I saw a few more similar threads. As noted in one of those threads, super artsy types usually do have a few screws loose. As someone that has had the experience doing business with them ( not lights or knives ) they are sometimes just plain crazy....
> That Mark Terrell is no joke! Be careful with that thing, looks like a liability. Note to self: Don't mug benchrest....



Thanks for trying, bud. Don't hesitate to let me know if you do happen to recall. I tried searching for ages with no luck. Still hoping someone may chime in eventually. 

Lmao, not too many muggings in rural Sask, although the odd gopher has given me the evil eye when I am on their turf :grin: I am likely more at risk fondling it when it gets here than anything else. 

I should say I edc a XM-18 3.5" CTS-XHP when not at work and a Spyderco Paramilitary 2 when I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Bullzeyebill

PM to ForrestChump.

Bill


----------



## ForrestChump

^ Noted.

Still loving the Native 5 lightweight!


----------



## ForrestChump

benchrest said:


> Thanks for trying, bud. Don't hesitate to let me know if you do happen to recall. I tried searching for ages with no luck. Still hoping someone may chime in eventually.
> 
> Lmao, not too many muggings in rural Sask, although the odd gopher has given me the evil eye when I am on their turf :grin: I am likely more at risk fondling it when it gets here than anything else.
> 
> I should say I edc a XM-18 3.5" CTS-XHP when not at work and a Spyderco Paramilitary 2 when I am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums




Will do.

And those are 2 classic EDC's right there.


----------



## SVT-ROY

Some really beautiful blades you guys are rocking. I'm originally from California, you want what you could never have. I rock at least 2 autos. At work it's the microtech/boker AK, off duty is the microtech/benchmade otf or piranha. I got a few custom ostrich holsters from Ted Blocker for the Halo 5, just for dress. But soon it went full EDC. No joke look at the wear lol.


----------



## MrJino

Usually a large sebenza with gabon inlay.


----------



## ahtoxa11

Ontario RAT-1 for the past year or so.


----------



## charlescuatan

I'm currently edc'ing a Kershaw Cryo with a paracord lanyard and will get a Kershaw Link in the near future


----------



## RByers91

I switch between my Sebenza 25 CF, 3.5 Slicer XM-18, and the ZT 0630.


----------



## NoisyPegasus

Usually my Kershaw Swerve and folding tanto. I used to carry my Kabar on me all the time, but I don't like that it garners a lot of attention on a breezy day and my jacket is blown around. (I use belt keepers to keep it in line with my belt.) So if I have it on me, its sheathed and inside my day-out bag.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

For work, I have a Milwaukee folder, a Victorinox One-Hand Trekker Swiss Army Knife, and a Leatherman Core. The Milwaukee is my beater knife at work. It gets crud all over it and has to cut stuff that I wouldn't use an expensive blade for. It gets sharpened by an adjustable angle sharpener almost daily. The Leatherman is my backup for when I don't have the tool I need with me at the time. The Swiss Army Knife is my rope and mule tape cutter.

For hiking and backpacking, I usually keep the Swiss Army knife and bring a Light My Fire Fire knife.

For camping, I'll bring the Leatherman, the Swiss Army Knife, the Light My Fire knife, and a 7 inch Kabar knife.

For rock climbing, I bring along the Swiss Army Knife and a Spyderco Native III (VG-10 steel blade).


----------



## forbes617

Benchmade mini griptilian, Chris Reeve small sebenza, Hinderer XM-18.


----------



## candleflana

Depends on the weekend or the workweek. Strider Performance Line SnG for work (corporate world), then either a Strider all black cerakoted SnG or Full DLC Grayman SATU on the weekend.


----------



## RWT1405

I generally carry a Kershaw Burst and Victorinox Tinker. Many times a Leatherman gets added.

The Burst, at less than $15 is easily replaced, if lost or damaged. I always keep a few extras. 

While I have good Benchmades, Spydercos, Cases, etc, I have grown tired of them getting loaned out and coming back damaged, or worse, not at all. I generally do not like to loan my knives out, but at times I need to.


----------



## bladesmith3

currently Zero Tolerance ZT0801BW I just spent 5 days primitive camping it is still very sharp.


----------



## ForrestChump

benchrest said:


> I think that is a TimberGhost Hybrid II
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nWxvgUKvAOM
> 
> *Anyone know what this one is? *
> 
> http://gearhungry.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Ti2-TechLiner-Pen-Blackwash.jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



*Only took me 2 1/2 months...... Darriel Caston!

BOOOOOOOOOOOM:
*
http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/darriel-caston.aspx


----------



## jetjet28

Spyderco PM2 all black. I added a black back spacer and lanyard I made myself with a Schmucatelli bead. 
I do switch this one out now with my new Northwoods Femont depending on the day.


----------



## ForrestChump

ForrestChump said:


> *Only took me 2 1/2 months...... Darriel Caston!
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOM:
> *
> http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/darriel-caston.aspx




Someone _must_ pat Forrest on the head. That was a find!

:candle:


----------



## AB8XL

Benchmade Mini-Griptilian, Leatherman Juice and a Kershaw Coral Creek with a clip point blade.


----------



## benchrest

ForrestChump said:


> *Only took me 2 1/2 months...... Darriel Caston!
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOM:
> *
> http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/darriel-caston.aspx



Nicely done! I just looked him up. Interesting maker! His designs really intrigue me, but I wonder about the top flat...swedge(?). Would not make for great piercing, I would assume. 

I purchased a wedding gift for my friend, a spyderco delica ti scaled vg-10 damascus. He was pretty thrilled, I think.


Edit: he got us groomsmen a benchmade griptilian


----------



## RGRAY

I bought a small left handed Sebenza in 2002 and have not carried anything else since.
It's just the perfect knife to me.



I also bought a small left handed redwood Sebenza but it was too pretty to use, so I sold it.



I always have this on my keycable



I make them from Leatherman Micra.



I carry it on my keycable



1 BMW fab 
2 Atwood ruler
3 Veleno DD2
4 Veleno battery case
5 Leatherman Micra (custom)
6 Spalinger lantern (green trititium)
7 Honda key
8 house key
9 Tec pen
10 Doingoutdoor whistle 
11 McGizmo lobster clips
12 Tec key cable
The total weight is 5.9 ounces.


----------



## ForrestChump

benchrest said:


> Nicely done! I just looked him up. Interesting maker! His designs really intrigue me, but I wonder about the top flat...swedge(?). Would not make for great piercing, I would assume.
> 
> *I purchased a wedding gift for my friend, a spyderco delica ti scaled vg-10 damascus. He was pretty thrilled, I think.*
> 
> 
> Edit: he got us groomsmen a benchmade griptilian



*WOOT!*

Also, I kind of cheated.... Don't tell anyone.

Im a huge Spydie fan and this popped up:

https://spydercollector.wordpress.c...oduction-prototype-darriel-caston-squarehead/


----------



## RBR

FDL, 129 2M IN BN BRI with black leather pocket etui.


----------



## benchrest

ForrestChump said:


> *WOOT!*
> 
> Also, I kind of cheated.... Don't tell anyone.
> 
> Im a huge Spydie fan and this popped up:
> 
> https://spydercollector.wordpress.c...oduction-prototype-darriel-caston-squarehead/



That's...an interesting design. Not entirely sure I am a fan.
Have you heard that Spyderco has a paramilitary 2 M4 natural g10 sprint run coming soon-ish?! I'm all over that if I can get one. They go sooo fast.


----------



## NovemberMoon

As a maker, I think everyone expects that I carry something crazy ultra-custom or something I made... quite the oposite. I typically carry mules, things with nice steels that perform but don't cost a lot. These days it's a toss-up between my S110V lightweight Manix or the Al Mar Eagle HD special edition that Cutlery Shoppe did with ZDP-189 steel. 

On a very rare occasion I'll carry a Microtech Anax, but that's usually for date-night.


----------



## beaconterraone

A Kershaw Scallion and Leatherman Micra everywhere I go! And a Buck Alpha Hunter S30V for more "formal" knife needs.


----------



## JasonJ

Kershaw Oso Sweet with a paracord lanyard I made goes in my weak side front pocket everyday. 

My EDC bag has a Morakniv or two (they're light) and sometimes my Buck 119. 

Sometimes I have a SAK classic SD on my key chain.


----------



## turkeylord

Was finally able to repair my Kershaw Breakout 7000CKT with a modified spring from KnifeKits.com. Love having it back in my pocket again!


----------



## skyrocket22

I like the Strider DB. Light and comfortable


----------



## jumpstat

Quite recently the Chris Reeve's Umnumzaan.


----------



## PartyPete

Spyderco Tenacious. 

Inexpensive and it works! I've lost too many knives anyway, I stick with the cheap ones now.


----------



## Search

Zero Tolerance 0350 or Benchmade Mini Griptillian depending on pants.


----------



## murrydan

Ray Laconico Bear and a SAK (today it was my SMS bright green Cadet)


----------



## jumpstat

Received a CRK Sebenza 21 standard yesterday and I'm liking it alot. I'm going to switch between the 21 and the Umnumzaan with the DPX HEAT as backup.


----------



## xdayv

The Joker stole my EDC, Spyderco PM2:


----------



## Tejasandre

Been fond of a sog slim Jim lately.


----------



## k-b

I EDC a Spyderco Dragonfly II, I went for the G-10 handle version. I am still looking into getting the Spyderco PM2 eventually.


----------



## Spade115

I usually use one of these, depends on what I feel like carrying apart from some others I own. Right now I have a Buck 110 






We also just got Stiletto knives legal in Tx, So I bought a Frank B. one, Beautiful knife, broke in the lock, Just need to get used to actually using it lol.

The espada in the middle (blade open) is usually my carry for the most part though.


----------



## 12GaugeStu

I have EDC'd a Kershaw Skyline for at least 6 years. I have two. I also carried a Kershaw Tremor from time to time, but it's rather large and heavy for EDC. Skyline is light enough to forget its there. I bought and sold a Griptilian(I was going to buy a Benchmade Axis flipper, but I never did). I personally really like flippers or assisted opening, but the Griptilian was an awesome EDC also.


Seeing Spade115's post, I remember before my Skyline, I EDC'd a CRKT M16-10KZ for years prior.


----------



## StarHalo

See, girls like knives too!


----------



## Skaaphaas

Ka-Bar TDI, sheath modified a tad. I carry it appendix, just left of centre.


----------



## averagejoe81

I've been carrying and old benchmade with ats-34 steel along with a mini swiss army. I use both of them for a variety of tasks every single day without fear of breaking them. I have nicer more expensive knives but am hesitant to "use" them other than make simple cuts so I find myself carrying my "work week" knives all week because I actually use them and not just show them off.


----------



## Tac Gunner

Esee Izula for about the past 4 years. Would like to get another Spyderco Native but my Izula fits so many roles I just haven't been able to justify it


----------



## Bently71

My favorite EDC is a Leatherman Skeletool Cx. It's fairly light. One handed opening for the main blade. And has just the basic tools. Pliers, screwdrivers etc.


----------



## Spade115

I carried a tremor, great knife, gave it away to a buddy who really liked it. 

My coldsteel espada (open one) has tons of scratches, lol I used it as a light shovel (dont ask)

I have a Frank B Stiletto I want to carry, just dont see a practical use to carry one x.X But I have the option to now. so thats a plus lol.

I thought about the Izula, I like their warranty if it snaps in half they replace it.


----------



## Zymologist

I've been carrying these three in rotation since Bladeshow this summer.
No complains from top bottom. ZT, Brous Blades Sniper, and SAK Farmer.


----------



## knucklehead726

Hey what about a surefire ew1 alpha? Or a ew1 charlie?


----------



## SVT-ROY

knucklehead726 said:


> Hey what about a surefire ew1 alpha? Or a ew1 charlie?



The SF charlie is really an amazing flipper/folder. She's my EDC beater.


----------



## duvallite

I always pocket carry a small A.G Russel lock-back folder with a ATS-34 blade. Really a nice knife that is easy to get sharp and stays sharp. Just recently picked up a new Buck 110 to replace one I sold many years back. Won't be using it for EDC, but mainly for hunting options when I don't want to carry one of my custom fixed blades. Can't believe how sharp it is OOB, and this knife is a real bargain at Walmart's price.


----------



## mrog

I EDC a Spyderco Jester


----------



## Bricoleur

My most-used knife remains my Leatherman Squirt P4! This along with my CRKT M16-10k handles all the daily needs. Past that? ESEE-6 for general camp work!


----------



## Dknight16

Hinderer XM-18 along side my McGizmo Sundrop. A match made in heaven.


----------



## mofocm

I edc a spyderco delica and a sak tinker


----------



## Srtorque

I edc several Spyderco's, Hinderer XM-24 and about 7 customs.


----------



## boofingdragon

Reate District 9+ that I installed some trits in the slots on the spacer. I love Reate blades. Just really great well made awesomeness!

https://flic.kr/p/AkxVbh


----------



## Prepped

I love my SOG Flash I. Incredibly lightweight!


----------



## firefighter2415

Usually a benchmade. Love my AFO2 and 350


----------



## murrydan




----------



## gonefishing

I have a few custom that I rotate through, but right now this Shirogorov custom division Neon has been it!


----------



## TKC




----------



## RBR

Currently it is a Muela Artisan, sharp like a razor, neither too large nor too heavy, just the right size for me.

Cheers

RBR


----------



## flawedsociety

I carry a Benchmade Mel Pardue 550 for work and a Spyderco Endura 4 for non-work carrry. I'll throw in an Opinel 8 sometimes too.


----------



## adrock25

Today, SAK Alox Cadet. Other ones in frequent rotation are a Spyderco Tenacious (on the large side), Piranha auto, SOG auto, or a SAK classic. Had a Kershaw Leek till it assisted opened in my pocket and I gouged my hand as I was walking, swinging my arms.


----------



## mhpreston

Holiday EDC (South Australia)


----------



## dc38

Please leave with your shameless promotion of knifeindia . com


----------



## glock1097

ZT 350TSST


----------



## TKC

*My beloved Cracked Uber is back from the spa, so it IS back in my pocket, where it belongs.*


----------



## mhpreston

Another holiday EDC - this is a new addition!


----------



## dcmartin

Can't seem to boot this combo out of my pocket. 

The Spyderco Paramilitary 2 is the M390 steel version, the Titanium scales and sculpted clip are from Rips Garage.


----------



## murrydan

Sebenza today.


----------



## Illum

dcmartin said:


> Can't seem to boot this combo out of my pocket.
> 
> The Spyderco Paramilitary 2 is the M390 steel version, the Titanium scales and sculpted clip are from Rips Garage.



did they drop the tick logo? oo:


----------



## dcmartin

Hi Illum, no it's on the other side.


----------



## jumpstat

These two seems to partner well these days....




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## murrydan




----------



## Bullzeyebill

What model Spyderco is that next to the Aeon?

Bill


----------



## akhyar

Bullzeyebill said:


> What model Spyderco is that next to the Aeon?
> 
> Bill



Should be a Techno


----------



## KY_HillBilly

I recently purchased my first "tactical" style knife to EDC. It's a Rat Model II by Ontario Knife Company. I love being able to flip it open so easily as I don't have thumbnails to open my traditional blades!! In fact, I like it so much that I purchased 5 more in black and 2 in pink for Christmas gifts.

Hopefully my wife will EDC the Spyderco Dragonfly 2 she has under the Christmas tree...

Now, if i could just decide on an EDC flashlight. I'm suffering major paralysis by analysis. So many options!!

KY_HillBilly


----------



## Stryk3

Horton/McGinnis shawty 45


----------



## Mill321

I Prefer to keep it light and simple, and cheap in regards to knives because I don't have any heavy duty needs. So, the ubiquitous Kershaw Skyline (great price, flipper, thin, decent blade, and lightweight). Another, slightly more expensive, but better knife, that fits my criteria, is the Bench Made Mini Griptilian.


----------



## MrJino

My work knife, which stays in my bag.


----------



## abaer

MrJino, that is a gorgeous sushi knife!


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice Mr.Jino, Work knife?? You related to Dexter? 

BTW: My Mnandi came in yesterday. I got to get some pics if it stops raining today. Such a fine knife.


----------



## Vortus

Aside from a long trip, all my old ss spydies and esee have retired. My only EDC as of late is an old aus 8 dragonfly clipit SE that will is slowly becoming a PE. As well as an equally used olight T10. These rode on my semi's key ring for quite a while. Now they ride in my pocket. Strikes me as funny as I do have better lights and knives I can carry. But these have character and history. 

My wife still carrying spydie etched spin and a Leef bodied P1D. I think my spydie police is in her purse... Or I lost it. Well, either way its gone.


----------



## MrJino

Str8stroke said:


> Nice Mr.Jino, Work knife?? You related to Dexter?
> 
> BTW: My Mnandi came in yesterday. I got to get some pics if it stops raining today. Such a fine knife.



Haha, yeah I'm a chef, so a knife like this in a bag is quite normal for me.

Which wood did you choose for your mnandi?


----------



## smokinbasser

I was going to say a Kershaw speedsafe folder but my lousy memory has once again gone on holiday and I have no idea of where it is!!!


----------



## Bretcoe

I got this Kershaw 1570ST s30v as a gift prior to a backpacking trip and have been EDC'ing it for over 10years.


----------



## ChiefK

First post.

Hinderer DLC coated XM24 and Lenslight KO TAD edition.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/js2B24


----------



## DeerSlayer7600

Kershaw Knockout Olive/Black. Absolutely fantastic knife.


----------



## Tactical Buck

For folders, I rotate between a serrated Emerson Horseman and a small serrated Chris Reeve Sebenza 21. The one fixed blade that is part of the mix is a Bark River Bravo EDC, and if I'm traveling and have to have a blade in checked luggage, I use a Kershwa Cryo.


----------



## ghuns

Just swapped out the ZT 0300BW for the ZT 0452...





Feels like a pocket full of air.


----------



## fineshot1

I like a small but sturdy pocket knife and keep the blade extra sharp
and since i can not post - see the url below

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007C1RK0I/?tag=cpf0b6-20

My usage is mostly a lot of stripping of wire outer jackets and coax.


----------



## eden123

Chaves Stout Megalodon 325


----------



## RedLED

Hinderer XM 18 Spanto blade. also, a pink Strider PT, and a SAK. all carried daily and nightly. Along with a McGiz Haiku, and an Aeon, and sometimes another McGizmo.

On the XM 18s i change the colors of the scales all the time, what a wonderful feature to an already well designed knife.


----------



## Str8stroke

Curtiss & Surefire


----------



## ChiefBigWatch

Kershaw Cryo Blackwash


----------



## eblade

Cold Steel Recon Clip Point


----------



## TKC

*I have my new Inkosi in my pocket.
*


----------



## Travis b

Illum said:


> did they drop the tick logo? oo:



Those scales look great. I've got a set of custom aluminum scales made by Casey Lynch on my PM2


----------



## TKC

*Today, I am EDCing my Strider SnG. I LOVE this knife. I sure have missed having an SnG in my pocket!!
*


----------



## ttix67

Nothing too fancy - I use a Kershaw Leek that is more than adequate for everyday activity (cutting boxes, mail, etc.)


----------



## CLHC

These are mine that see a lot of uses and certainly are _not_ posers only.





















Purposeful and practical EDC Edged Tools. That's all!


----------



## Inebriated

Benchmade 940-1 is the go-to, but if I expect a lot of knife work, I'll bring the 275 Adamas or an ESEE Candiru.

Also _always_ have a Leatherman Style on the keychain.


----------



## iShaman

Just two ... the ubiquitous little Swiss Army Knife - only mine is luminous and that's a big plus and my beloved Kersaw, Ken Onion Leek.


----------



## Bard Light

I EDC a Spyderco Sage with the carbon fiber handle. The S30V steel is fantastic and the blade length seems to be just the right length to do most things I ask of an EDC blade.

I also carry my Leatherman Wave on my belt, so technically I also EDC the plain and serrated blade on it as well


----------



## BigDeeeeeeee




----------



## stingray3

Lately I have been carrying a Buck Impact Auto.


----------



## MrJino

Got a new one a few days ago.


----------



## nbp

Spirograph? I love it!!


----------



## akhyar

Workdays rotation






From top:
BM Nakamura CF, Hinderer XM-18 3" slicer, Lionsteel TRE Ti, ZT 0900, Sypdy Chaparral


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Ugh. Which knives are listed?

Bil


----------



## Eagle 1

Hinderer xm21 bowie(utility), Emerson Super commander (blk blade) defensive, and a SAC


----------



## bladesmith3

just lately I started carrying a Kershaw camber. I love it. it is light and the s30v speaks for itself. a bargain.


----------



## MastyrOfPuppitz

Days off: CRKT M16-14FG with top of blade tab removed
At work: Leatherman Charge ALX with 40-bit assortment and bit driver extension.


----------



## Driften

I normally EDC a Chris Reeve small Inkosi


----------



## broog101

My EDC for the last 10 years has been a Mnandi. I own a few now but this one is my favourite. I've customised it somewhat with my own carbon scales, titanium lanyard hoop, belt pouch system and added a couple of lanyard beads, the buffalo horn one I also made. Just need to add a decent tritium bead now.


----------



## Str8stroke

Some awesome CRK posted above. Love them all. 
broog, how or where does one obtain this elusive "ti lanyard loop"? Please ration your knowledge with us. That is one awesome Mnandi.


----------



## broog101

Sorry mate.... I made it myself. It was a real labour of love since it was the first time I had worked with titanium. My drills didn't work so I had to literally friction burn two holes in a sheet, then use a diamond disc on a dremmel to cut a rough strip around them, reshape on a belt sander, bend and polish.... Took about 4 attempts. Guess I'm just lucky it eventually turned out ok.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

broog101 said:


> Sorry mate.... I made it myself. It was a real labour of love .... Took about 4 attempts. Guess I'm just lucky it eventually turned out ok.



Items that nice rarely happen by luck alone. Great job! :welcome:

~ Chance


----------



## broog101

Thanks for the kind words Chance[emoji106]


----------



## _nw

I've been carrying this Seamus Knives Uber Framelock. It's nice and small and wearing well


----------



## TKC

_nw said:


> I've been carrying this Seamus Knives Uber Framelock. It's nice and small and wearing well


_*I love Jim's work!!! I have a small Cracked Uber, that I love, and had been my EDC for the last 4 years. It is great to see someone else who loves his work also!! Here is a picture of my baby when it was new. 
*_

_*
*_


----------



## _nw

TKC said:


> _*I love Jim's work!!! I have a small Cracked Uber, that I love, and had been my EDC for the last 4 years. It is great to see someone else who loves his work also!! Here is a picture of my baby when it was new.
> *_
> 
> _*
> *_



Huzzah and well met! They are _excellent_ pieces.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Everyday for the past 5+ years has been a spyderco chicago and leatherman s2 juice. Sometimes my delica 4 ffg comes along as well. For true beater purposes an old inexpensive gerber assisted. More knife required cold steel recon 1 clip point. My favorite though is a microtech oss cobra carbon fiber handles my brother got me for Christmas one year. Doesnt really get used but gets played with pretty often.


----------



## DRO4

I use a recently bought Spyderco Para Military 2 for various tasks. I work on commercial ships and it helped me on numerous occasions. I don't take it with me when I go ashore though since I visit lots of foreign countries and don't know the legislation about knives and customs agents from Africa and most of South American countries can be very difficult about these items.

I carry a small Victorinox Swiss Champ in my backpack as a replacement for it.


----------



## JWRitchie76

The only thing that changes here is the Seb for a small Inkosi.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Either a SAK SwissChamp, or a Leatherman SuperTool v.1.

More practical for my daily needs.

Chris


----------



## Weld Inspector

Ontario RAT3 handmade Arizona ironwood burl scales (made by me) and cast bronze pit bull paracord bead on short lanyard horizontal carry inside the belt

Vitorinox one handed trekker


----------



## Cyphre

Even after all that I have collected over the years, I still keep using a Kershaw Leek on a daily basis. Haven't really found anything that is quite as smooth or with a narrow, pocketable profile. Recently tried upgrading to a Kershaw Cryo II, but was disappointed in a number of aspects.


----------



## benchrest

Weld Inspector said:


> Ontario RAT3 handmade Arizona ironwood burl scales (made by me) and cast bronze pit bull paracord bead on short lanyard horizontal carry inside the belt
> 
> Vitorinox one handed trekker



Ooooo, Pics? I like Ironwood and burl, but both together?! Can I see?


----------



## abizdafuzz

I normally carry my Benchamde 940-1 for most uses and occasions and at work I always have my trusty 707.


----------



## TKC

*My Mini A-100 has new clothes.
*


----------



## doug5551

My favorite edc is a Zero Tolerance 0350. It's a real workhorse.


----------



## liteboy

Boker Damascus blade with corkscrew


----------



## Weld Inspector

I carry an Ontario rat 3 with handmade Arizona ironwood scales horizontal on the back of my belt and a victorinox one handed trekker in my pocket every day


----------



## adekorte85

Klotzli Sailor G10, Surefire E2D Ultra Defender.


----------



## murrydan

Today…


----------



## TKC

murrydan said:


> Today…


*That is sweet knife!! Congrats!!*


----------



## murrydan

TKC said:


> *That is sweet knife!! Congrats!!*



Thanks!


----------



## Rainy

I carry the Zero Tolerance 0566


----------



## murrydan

Sebenza 21.


----------



## OCD

Rainy said:


> I carry the Zero Tolerance 0566



Is that a custom or a "custom-ized" scale?


----------



## Rainy

OCD said:


> Is that a custom or a "custom-ized" scale?


Aye, its a custom scale. I think i found the maker on Bladeforums.


----------



## Goodmak

Buck 303 is usually my EDC but my Fathersday Kershaw Launch is becoming my favorite.


----------



## murrydan

Tashi Bharucha/ David Sharp "Eleanor"






Victorinox Yeoman


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Goodmak said:


> Buck 303 is usually my EDC but my Fathersday Kershaw Launch is becoming my favorite.



Nice! I found a blue #2. oo: The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner said, "No.". 

~ Sad Chance


----------



## lumanir

Have a Kootek flashlight knife _*link removed by Greta_

Solid, well-built and under $20


----------



## TKC

murrydan said:


> Tashi Bharucha/ David Sharp "Eleanor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victorinox Yeoman





*​I LOVE that Tashi!!*


----------



## murrydan

TKC said:


> *​I LOVE that Tashi!!*



Thanks!


----------



## Croquette

That's my daughter name...

Didn't know I needed a new knife... thanks


----------



## Rainy




----------



## Bullzeyebill

Rainy, it would be good if you named your knives. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## liteboy

Bullzeyebill said:


> Rainy, it would be good if you named your knives. Thanks.
> 
> Bill



And the pouch please!


----------



## Rainy

Bullzeyebill said:


> Rainy, it would be good if you named your knives. Thanks.
> 
> Bill







liteboy said:


> And the pouch please!





The knife is a ZT 0566 and a Victorinox Craftsman. The pouch is a Skinth, but i forget which model.


----------



## akhyar

LionSteel TRE titanium blue for today.
Shown with Blackwater SR71 brass


----------



## roger-roger

New EDC, here. 

I used an early 90's Gen 1 Spyderco Delica Clipit (GIN 1 steel) off and on for 20 years. Sent it out for sharpening twice, once to the factory, the other time to a talented local bladesmith who shall remain nameless. ;O) Its been places---although it needs to be resharpened, and the clip while still functional runs a bit loose these days.

In search for a potential 3" replacement, the first choice was the Sebenza 21. Very happy with it of course, but wanted another option. Was just about to throw down on a 154CM Mini-Griptilian, then this came up on a whimsical eBay search.

Its a NIB Gen 2 Spyderco Delica Clipit, probably mid 90's production. The clip is properly tight as expected. The steel is AUS-8, and as can be seen they updated the serration design. The eBay auction was not very competitive and topped off at $45. 

I love Spyderco and there are a number of designs I would covet, but probably won't buy anymore. The reason: These days I need an Infantry-grade Mil-spec-like designed pocket clip about 2% of the time. For that I have an S110V Para2. These early FRN integral clips are compatible with my best dress pants, and more to the point, extensive wardrobe of higher-end board shorts. :O)


----------



## Nitiwat

Usually I EDC my Leatherman Skeletool CX but lately I've been carrying this Ganzo G6801. It's a super cheap "bang for your buck" knife at under $20. It even deploys smoother than my Spyderco Manix 2 XL...:shrug: I despise the pocket clip though...


----------



## itsdavid13

My favorite is the Spyderco Paramilitary 2. I like the balance between performance and user comfort.


----------



## TKC

*​I am carrying my Strider SnG, Emerson Mini A-100, Malkoff SHO, and a custom prybar. My Mini A-100 has a new Pete Gray green Monster disk.*


----------



## CelticCross74

I have roughly 350 knives and try to rotate them which has proven near impossible. Dont buy knives anymore unless it is something I really like or need. Been EDCing a black/black SERE2000 with an insane custom grind for awhile now. That SERE 2000 must have enough high quality steel in it to make 3 Spydercos.


----------



## mhpreston

My travel EDC. Stays in a Rohan messenger bag along with passports, umbrella and such.


----------



## mhpreston

I posted this on British Blades as well. My on the road EDC. Leatherman T plus lights.


----------



## roger-roger

CelticCross74 said:


> I have roughly 350 knives and try to rotate them which has proven near impossible. Dont buy knives anymore unless it is something I really like or need. Been EDCing a black/black SERE2000 with an insane custom grind for awhile now. That SERE 2000 must have enough high quality steel in it to make 3 Spydercos.




I have/had an early 80's Al Mar Hawk Talon, that I EDC'ed every working day right up to when I disability-retired as a carpenter/builder. That's about 28yr, although I was in the trade much longer than that. "Talon" was a limited edition version of the Falcon, Hawk, Eagle line up. While it faded to OD then to brown in age, it was very much green for the first 15 yr. This original blade is more stiletto-like with noticeably less belly than the current model. Imho the latter isn't even the same knife. 

This was the knife used to begin perfecting my hand sharpening techniques, so you can see how I messed up the bevel a bit when regrinding to a narrower angle. It sat in my nail pouches exclusively for surgically removing splinters. 


My long winded point is after Al Mar died, I heavily regretted and still regret not picking up my own SERE. Early family responsibilities etc. Even the Hawk-Talon was a gift.


----------



## CelticCross74

The first SERE knives are now worth quite a lot. See them pop up for sale time to time. Hard to get info on them. Ive seen them as small as say 3 inch like blades and as big as 5. I currently have 4 modern SERES 2 large 2 minis, the Nomad and two Eagle HD's one being the limited ZDP-189.

Despite all your knife has been through it actually looks quite salvageable and has held up well. Al Mar was an amazing man and knife designer that died at a surprisingly young age. From early Gerber to other makers Mar left a footprint. The early Mar fixed blades are art.


----------



## CoolBreeze135

I have 3 that do the majority of EDC duty:

Benchmade Mini Grip
Becker Bk14
Spyderco Edura (1st generation)


----------



## dave77

Before retiring last year my EDC was a Leatherman Wave on my belt and a small Kershaw in my pocket. Since retiring I was carrying my Moore Maker until recently getting a Benchmade 470-1 and a Leatherman Squirt.


----------



## Gunner P

Boker XS is todays EDC. UK legal for normal carry, I also had a Spyderco Manix 2 for use at work. 
The strange legalities of the UK laws mean I actually carry two knives instead of one


----------



## roger-roger

Just got this NIP Spyderco Gen 1 Endura AUS-8 off eBay. Paid more for it than I normally would, with the only excuse being that I wanted it. 

Web searches turned up a quote from Sal Glesser that in the Gen 1 Endura, there were three iterations of the molded clip, each an attempt to make it stronger before they gave up on it. I definitely didn't want the narrow first iteration clip like the one on my Gen 1 GIN1 Delica. 

This has the same beefed up clip as on my AUS-8 Gen 2 Delica, and along with the former will see regular EDC use. Cost aside I'm *very* happy to have another Spyderco, something I earlier didn't see happening.


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## Loomun

Kershaw Leek


----------



## akhyar

Massdrop-exclusive Kershaw Blur blackwashed S30V


----------



## 1loopy

I've been EDC'ing my Pena custom Zulu slipjoint since I got it about 4 months ago.


----------



## Stormdrane

I edc a knife, but not necessarily the same knife each day. Here's a few that have gotten some pocket time over the last couple of months... 



Electrician knife for pocket edc by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



Kershaw Field Knife by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



Wenger Wednesday 10/26/2016 by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



pocket knife and lanyard by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



Bear and Son Scout Knife by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



3PM Pocket Dump by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



CRKT M21-02SFG by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



CQC-K4 Kershaw Emerson with paracord lanyard by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



Pro-Tech Half Breed Custom Schmuckatelli Co by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



Today's EDC pocket knife and flashlight by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



folder with paracord firesteel fob by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



Thursday morning pocket dump by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



SEARS U.S.A. 95235 Jack Knife by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



salt lanyard by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr



paracord pocket knife lanyard by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr


----------



## JacquesDP

My trusty 0562CF:


----------



## LAMPARITA

Nothing too fancy or expen$ive, just my good old Kershaw Leek. I prefer to carry this one over a more expensive one knowing that I might lose it, that way I won't have much heart ache loosing a $30 knife vs a $100+ one. The LD50 is just for my night shift


----------



## AVService

ZT 0350BRN!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

What clip is that? It's not the stock clip.

Bill


----------



## AVService

Bullzeyebill said:


> What clip is that? It's not the stock clip.
> 
> Bill




Good Eye Bill!
No idea other than I found it on Ebay and it is a deep carry clip.
I have had it on both my G10 0350 and now this one and it is great as it keeps the knife much more discreet in the pocket for me.


----------



## jorn

The best knife ever  Carry atleast two, or more.


----------



## LAMPARITA

Bullzeyebill said:


> What clip is that? It's not the stock clip.
> 
> Bill


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Titanium-De...245383?hash=item2a4a6c69c7:g:fykAAOSw~otWfDaf

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...t+clip.TRS1&_nkw=zt+0350+pocket+clip&_sacat=0


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Thanks for the links.

Bill


----------



## LAMPARITA

:thumbsup:You're welcome!..A little pricey for me but after all, it's a Titanium clip! I just wish they sell stainless steel.


----------



## AVService

LAMPARITA said:


> :thumbsup:You're welcome!..A little pricey for me but after all, it's a Titanium clip! I just wish they sell stainless steel.




I was not real concerned with the metal used but just the way it transforms the knife for pocket carry for me.
This seems to be the ballpark price range for custom clips too.

And no Skulls for me either.


----------



## Emspop

Workday so a Buck Cadet 303 ( medium stockman). Seems the older I get the less knife it takes to get me thru a day. 
I've been moving back to traditional pocket knives for a month or so...haven't even picked my small insingo up in two weeks!


----------



## TKC

*I am carrying my Dervish NavEDC.
*


----------



## AmperSand

Titanium Paramilitary 2


----------



## XFlash




----------



## Bullzeyebill

Nice knives. Their name?

Bill


----------



## XFlash

If you mean my two, the bottom is a Benchmade I've carried about 12 years, the top ond I made from 1095 high carbon steel.
Thanks
Xflash


----------



## OfTheWild

Heres my rotation:


----------



## Poppy

Jorn,
You are a man after my own heart. 
I also carry low cost but very functional blades.



jorn said:


> The best knife ever  Carry atleast two, or more.



For years I carried a stainless money clip with a fold out 1 inch knife, and a fold out nail file on the other side. It was confiscated at the airport.

Then for a few years I carried a Gerber - EAB - 41830 It was a little heavy, but with a replaceable blade, and being stainless. It was functional! As functional as a utility knife can be  I carried it as a money clip.

Later, and now, I carry a Gerber mini-paraframe knife, as a money clip. IMO, it works out quite well. 
It is stainless, and although carried for a number of years, it looks the same as it did the day I bought it.


----------



## OCD

+1 on the Gerber EAB. I recently started carrying an EAB in addition to my Zero Tolerance 0566 and my Leatherman aPS4. I love the fact that I can ruin the edge of the EAB blade and just replace the blade and it's razor sharp again.


----------



## roger-roger

This was my tool belt EDC for close to 30 years. Pic is a few years old, but its an early 80's (received new) limited edition Al Mar Hawk Talon. Blade profile has less curvature than current ed. Hawks, and going by pictures the scales and handle are more streamlined as well. When new the micarta was a striking green with a nicely detailed pattern, but eventually faded to OD, then to this muddy brown.

Would like to have it professionally sharpened and put back in service.


----------



## LAMPARITA

In addition to my Kershaw Leek 1660, I started carrying the EAB as a money clip only because it was customized by my son and given yo me as a birthday present.


----------



## roger-roger

My Hawk-Talon was misplaced for a couple years, but if it hadn't turned up I was real close to ordering a Leek. May still do.


----------



## ven

This has been my EDC for a while now, UK legal(to lock you use the supplied tool).


----------



## dhunley1

Depending on my mood and what I'm doing that day, I'll carry one of my Spyderco Native 5's, and I'll pair it with a SAK, which is usually a Cadet.


----------



## CelticCross74

Todays EDC-Blackwashed Kershaw Rake(pro Wicked Edge sharpened)and AWT red anodized aluminum scaled full sized tanto Grip also pro WE sharpened-


----------



## TKC

*Today, I have my Dervish Knives NavEDC.
*


----------



## Tachead

One of my favorite EDC combos: Esee Izula 2 with TKC custom ranger green G10 scales, an Eagletac D25C Nichia 219, and a Victorinox Huntsman.


----------



## TKC

*Today, I carrying this:
*


----------



## Poppy

That EAB is interesting being shorter.

Do you have to modify the blade when it needs to be replaced?

In my money clip, I keep the smaller bills to the outside. I don't want to advertise how much cash I have on hand.



LAMPARITA said:


> In addition to my Kershaw Leek 1660, I started carrying the EAB as a money clip only because it was customized by my son and given yo me as a birthday present.


----------



## LAMPARITA

:thinking:Modify the blade?.. There's nothing to modify. When dull, I just remove the screw, flip the blade or change it outright. That's the beauty of this little guy!


----------



## Poppy

OIC, thanks for the response.

I didn't realize that Gerber made a number of versions of the EAB.
I thought that your son started with a model like mine, and cut the body from a rectangular form to a trapezoidal form.
IE from THIS
to THIS
He did a nice job of it, and it IS a handy little dandy. 



LAMPARITA said:


> :thinking:Modify the blade?.. There's nothing to modify. When dull, I just remove the screw, flip the blade or change it outright. That's the beauty of this little guy!


----------



## Str8stroke

I have had one of those Gerber in my Amazon cart for a while now. I have been on the fence about it. Now, y'all got it top of mind. I see the grip tape, and now my mind is wondering how I could tweak one for me. Looks like a winner to me. Gonna pull the trigger on one. Great pics guys. Thanks.


----------



## ncgrass

Tachead said:


> One of my favorite EDC combos: Esee Izula 2 with TKC custom ranger green G10 scales, an Eagletac D25C Nichia 219, and a Victorinox Huntsman.


Those are some really nice scales. Looks like a great set up


----------



## CelticCross74

Todays carry-double ZT 0550's both wicked edged...just in case you know...


----------



## ArnieB

Usually this Benchmade 555-1






Or this TAD Dauntless MK IV






Or this small Sebenza Inkosi


----------



## Sadden

Right now im rocking this rajah 2 with an auto sheath and caly in zdp 189


----------



## CelticCross74

Today's EDC-Orange Al Mar Eagle HD ZDP-189. The absolute sharpest out of the box knife I have ever bought.


----------



## Hudson456

CelticCross74 said:


> Today's EDC-Orange Al Mar Eagle HD ZDP-189. The absolute sharpest out of the box knife I have ever bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243








Love the Eagle HD. Excellent choice!! I have one in brown also with the laminated ZDP. Wish it had a deeper carry clip though.


----------



## Jayronife

guncollector said:


> Subject says it all.
> 
> I know many of you from your usernames I've seen over at USN and Bladeforums, so I *know* a bunch of you EDC some nice knives everyday.
> 
> So, let's hear it. *What knife to you carry on an EDC basis?*
> 
> I carry a Chris Reeve Knives Sebenza Classic 2000 (small).
> 
> Occasionally, I'll carry a Microtech Mini-SOCOM.



Hello,guys!

My today's EDC is Firebird F7542. Really like the blade shape and its functions. Very nice knife, stylish and well build. It's a nice addition to my EDC usage Have fun with yours EDC


----------



## TKC

*I have my 2 Seamus Knives, knives on me. The bigger one is an Uber Crossover, and the small one is a Cracked Uber.*

**


----------



## TeaSipper

My HK Turmoil:



host image online


----------



## irongate

dhunley1 said:


> Depending on my mood and what I'm doing that day, I'll carry one of my Spyderco Native 5's, and I'll pair it with a SAK, which is usually a Cadet.



Nice combination, you are set to go.


----------



## Tribal

Gerber parafram is my edc cause it was cheap and made fairly well. Gonna upgrade soon to something that has a full handle and not so fancy cause it gets caught on my jeans or pockets all the time.


----------



## TKC




----------



## Heiti567

Mcusta MC16, best EDC knife I ever had. Well made, great blade and a integrated pocket clip.


----------



## Ericz4253




----------



## mcm308

My current Alox.. the Harvester. Love this one!


----------



## liteboy

Heiti567 said:


> Mcusta MC16, best EDC knife I ever had. Well made, great blade and a integrated pocket clip.



My two mcusta knives, the money clip knife always on me, even through TSA.

[IMG

][/IMG]


----------



## bladesmith3

tsa would never let that through here. you were lucky. they took my spyderco bug money clip


----------



## liteboy

bladesmith3 said:


> tsa would never let that through here. you were lucky. they took my spyderco bug money clip



Yes I took a chance with it and got away with it at least 5 times now. It's kind of stealth with money clipped inside it. They took my Swiss Army knife with a 2 inch blade though.


----------



## Poppy

They took my money clip that was so innocuous, I couldn't believe they would consider it a weapon. 
It looked something like this. 
With a little 1.25 inch knife, and 1.25 inch nail file.


----------



## liteboy

I guess I've been lucky. I usually place the clip in the bin with about 10 other EDC items so maybe they're too busy sorting through everything


----------



## LAMPARITA

liteboy said:


> Yes I took a chance with it and got away with it at least 5 times now. It's kind of stealth with money clipped inside it. They took my Swiss Army knife with a 2 inch blade though.


Looks like somebody from TSA is making good $$ out of all confiscated knives because they are selling like peanuts all over eBay. Here's just one of the many auctions: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-20-T...708201?hash=item4656f688e9:g:o00AAOSwZJBYANMd


----------



## DocFossil

My EDC is simply a Victorinox Ranger Swiss Army pocket knife. 
One can be seen at <https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Products/Swiss-Army-Knives/Medium-Pocket-Knives/Ranger/p/1.3763>

This is backed up by a Gerber multitool. My original one is in my briefcase, a newer one in my car.


----------



## Poppy

liteboy said:


> I guess I've been lucky. I usually place the clip in the bin with about 10 other EDC items so maybe they're too busy sorting through everything


.
At the cost of that money clip, I'd pack a self addressed stamped envelope, just in case.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

Cannot carry anything in the UK, I was just reading a driver was arrested for having an swiss army knife in his glove box of his car.

Supposedly you can carry an non lock or fixed blade under 3" (like a swiss army knife) but you have to have a good reason for carrying it.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/171104/Carrying-a-Swiss-Army-knife-could-land-in-court

John.


----------



## zs&tas

Thanks John, I just read that. Its seriously mad and ill keep carrying my buck 285 bantam ( first real knife ) . Been carrying a letherman wave in my car 7 years now, just in case.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

zs&tas said:


> Thanks John, I just read that. Its seriously mad and ill keep carrying my buck 285 bantam ( first real knife ) . Been carrying a letherman wave in my car 7 years now, just in case.



If i remember there is a very very very old law that allows an Englishman to carry a longbow. 

John.


----------



## roger-roger

TinderBox (UK) said:


> If i remember there is a very very very old law that allows an Englishman to carry a longbow.
> 
> John.




From what I understand, only if said bow was made out of English Yew.


----------



## btothegu

New member here, just my two cents. I've been carrying a Benchmade 940 for a few months now and it has really grown on me. I was skeptical about the price tag considering the issues that some folks have mentioned regarding a lapse in quality (poor grinding, uncentered blade...etc.); however -- and maybe I got lucky, mine was perfect right out of the box and I have had no qualms yet. It's light, aesthetically pleasing (to me), durable, and I gosh darn love playing around with that AXIS locking system .
I do have a measure of regret for not going with a ZT knife of comparable price value, but alas... that is my next venture.

Cheers!


----------



## ncgrass

Welcome btothegu! I just bought a 940-2 for myself. Which is carried alongside my hds 140. I think they can do a lot and the extra weight the hds brings is balanced out by the lack of it from the 940.


----------



## AVService

ncgrass said:


> Welcome btothegu! I just bought a 940-2 for myself. Which is carried alongside my hds 140. I think they can do a lot and the extra weight the hds brings is balanced out by the lack of it from the 940.




I kinda like the weight myself!


----------



## ncgrass

Nice blade! What exactly is it? I love the heft of hds, but in my work slacks it's feels heavy. Always in my bag though!


----------



## AVService

ncgrass said:


> Nice blade! What exactly is it? I love the heft of hds, but in my work slacks it's feels heavy. Always in my bag though!




If you are asking me?
ZT 0350GRN Heavy & Heavy Duty!


----------



## ncgrass

Yeah I was, sorry! Looks like a beast! I might have to pick up a zt to try one day soon


----------



## TKC

*This is my Seamus Knives Irish Uber Crossover & Malkoff MDC SHO.
*

*
*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

TKC, it would be good if you identified your knife. 

Bill


----------



## TKC

Bullzeyebill said:


> TKC, it would be good if you identified your knife.
> 
> Bill


*​Sorry. I will fix that. *


----------



## rizzie

Hi guys, new member here and a formerly very active bladeforums member (back in 2010).

Currently I've been rotating a benchmade griptilian 154cpm and a benchmade 710 M390 for the past 3 months.

sometimes I pick a hinderer xm-18 3.5", a small sebenza 21 or my strider sng cc; they're grab ready on my desk

and I can choose from any of my other 80 knives in my pelican case... 

My edb bag always holds a fallkniven f1 and a victorinox swisstool


----------



## tclementi1

Got quite a bit of knives in my edc rotation but mainly my two workhorses are my paramilitary 2 and a Chris reeves sebenza


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

rizzie said:


> Hi guys, new member here and a formerly very active bladeforums member (back in 2010).
> 
> Currently I've been rotating a benchmade griptilian 154cpm and a benchmade 710 M390 for the past 3 months.
> 
> sometimes I pick a hinderer xm-18 3.5", a small sebenza 21 or my strider sng cc; they're grab ready on my desk
> 
> and I can choose from any of my other 80 knives in my pelican case...
> 
> My edb bag always holds a fallkniven f1 and a victorinox swisstool



Hi rizzie, :welcome: 

We'd love to see some pictures of you collection. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

tclementi1 said:


> Got quite a bit of knives in my edc rotation but mainly my two workhorses are my paramilitary 2 and a Chris reeves sebenza



:wave: Hey tclementi1, 

Six months but only two posts?! Where'd you go? Hope you're doing well and in good health. We [email protected]@K forward to seeing more of you. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW! How'd I miss that beauty!? liteboy, I really admire the MCUSTA folder. The money clip is nice, but I don't have anything to put in it.  

~ Chance 



liteboy said:


> My two mcusta knives, the money clip knife always on me, even through TSA.


----------



## liteboy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> WOW! How'd I miss that beauty!? liteboy, I really admire the MCUSTA folder. The money clip is nice, but I don't have anything to put in it.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thank you Chance, these knives are amazing quality and super affordable as well.


----------



## xdayv

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The money clip is nice, but I don't have anything to put in it.
> 
> ~ Chance



I know where it went... to the BOSS.


----------



## bri

Kershaw Leek, thin and lightweight for light duty


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

xdayv said:


> I know where it went... to the BOSS.



.... YEP! Oh, and for these also. 

~ CG 






For the last six months, down the titanium drain.


----------



## liteboy

Wow chance, new meaning to "brand loyalty ". What is it that you like so much about 47? Or you're just collecting in which case no explanation is needed.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

In pocket right now is a Benchmade Ares Green/black M390 steel #65 of 120. I sold off several dozen NIB Benchmades, I only have six or so now. I have carried quite a variety, except a 50,000.00 Ron Best.


----------



## cyclonecj

Enjoy any of the different Emerson's. Some are smaller models but nothing from the "super" series. Though they are a bit on the heavy side, they still carry
well clipped to the pocket!


----------



## BmetFerg11

Had been carrying a SOG Aegis mini but just upgraded to a new Benchmade mini griptilian 556-1.


----------



## R850R

Currently, a Brian Efros Funk with compound grind in 3V!


----------



## LAMPARITA

liteboy said:


> My two mcusta knives, the money clip knife always on me, even through TSA.
> 
> [IMG
> 
> ][/IMG]



I carry the "poor man's" Mcusta, the money clip Gerber EAB :thumbsup:


----------



## TKC




----------



## PartyPete

Lately it's been the CRKT Crawford/Kasper.


----------



## Ozythemandias

I have as a many knives as I have lights but my favorites are minigrips. Up to #4 and counting! really the perfect EDC knife


----------



## Clown

This my work EDC during the week


----------



## RedLED

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> .... YEP! Oh, and for these also.
> 
> ~ CG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the last six months, down the titanium drain.



Chauncey is the "Boss" of Seatac TSA!


Just kidding but, that is a heck of a collection you have there! I want more to the Titanium MiNi's!


----------



## moshow9

Just got this one in today and liking it so far.


----------



## ripcurlksm

My friend makes these little "Angler" knives:





But also rock the Bushcrafter





And CRK


----------



## deye223

these are what I EDC




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheDude315

Copper scales on a DLC PM2...


----------



## 2brite

I currently have a Fox 599 Karambit, LowVz by Colonel Blades and a Fox Citizen


----------



## CelticCross74

todays EDC is the black micarta Mcusta Tactility. Love it. Came scalpel sharp


----------



## think2x

My zt561 with self made toxic green scale. I beat the crap out of this thing and it never fails me.


----------



## EEflashaholic

Benchmade 940 and 3" xm-18 are my goto edc's.


----------



## eugenechia1989

Spyderco Endura 4 with saber-grind blade and black FRN handle scales. I prefer the more robust tip of the saber-ground blade, even though I kinda miss the slicing performance of the full flat grind (my other Spyderco, a Tenacious, has a full flat grind). I especially appreciate that it's fully steel-lined, which to me is important on a big folder because it'll be used pretty hard.

Ka-Bar Becker-Necker BK11. While the Endura 4 is my primary EDC knife, my job is an outdoor one so for work, I carry a small fixed-blade as well. I've actually had to chop through a 2.5-3" log with it once and while it took eternity, the BK11 came out still sharp as heck. I have other fixed-blades but I carry the BK11 as it is the only one that fits in my EDC bag (Nitecore NDP10).

If multi-tool blades are included, then it's four including the two blades on my Leatherman Surge.


----------



## MotorHorse

I've got some older Leatherman's that I've lost track of, but my current EDC is only a Victorinox Swiss Army "Classic SD" pocket knife...
yeah, it's certainly not much of a knife, but I always have it with me since it's on my keychain. 
I'm looking to upgrade to something more substantial though.


----------



## sticktodrum

These days, it's a GEC Bullnose, a sodbuster pattern.


----------



## Macka17

guncollector said:


> Subject says it all.
> 
> I know many of you from your usernames I've seen over at USN and Bladeforums, so I *know* a bunch of you EDC some nice knives everyday.
> 
> So, let's hear it. *What knife to you carry on an EDC basis?*
> 
> I carry a Chris Reeve Knives Sebenza Classic 2000 (small).
> 
> Occasionally, I'll carry a Microtech Mini-SOCOM.




Hi.
New to this forum. Mainly came for torches.
But old hand with knives (75 yrs young.)

Have actually folded and forged a coupla blades myself. 50 yrs ago.
Using old Reo Rods.
Best skinners I ever made though, were the Workshop Power HackSaw blades 
Break off a length around 8in long. Slow grind a hilt, blade profile on it.
Then Hand\foot wheel an edge onto blade. Slow but satisfying.

Several hilts. two were epoxy'd on, blackwood slabs.
one was a piece of Jarrah. slabs are Beautiful timber when oiled.
They took a long time to form good skinning edge. 4 in ish blade edge.
but would do 1 and 1\2 buffalo b4 needing a steel.(Australian, Eastern water Buff's)
Start with knives. peel off mainly with truck. Look them up. we were paid to cull them.

EX German military MAUSER Long action 
Home built with 28in floater barrel 30-06 220 grn. Full load. bounced off the head boss like pellets.

Either Side on with them. or 300win mag. Minimum.
My '74 RUGER No 1 Was nice to shoot. But I had to fully float barrel from fore stock
and file sear. to get any real accuracy.
An old Kahles 4 x Moving Reticle, Elephant scope on top finished it off nicely.

Normal carry knife. for last over 40 rs. has been a Deluxe. Martiini.
Fixed blade with Moulded handle.
Takes and holds a good edge with no rust.
Folded steel 3 way Laminate, or cut out sheet. Swedish (Finland) steel. 1960's alloy.

Small game and pocket.
Puma Prince. Is nice steel but a little "pointy'. Watch for nicking skins, 
but good to cut up beasts to small deer size.

Also have a nice little Custom Crossman 934A skinner. (1984)
Perfect for foxes and smallish game. Does hold a good edge for working.
Well Balanced.
Job doing, Really, leads to knife carried.
IN pocket is usually a 3 in blade SOG folder. 
soft steel but useful for anything on a daily basis.


----------



## Pocket Knife Maniac

Spyderco Endura 4


----------



## tonkem

Spyderco native fully serrated or spyderco native 5 plain edge.


----------



## Monocrom

Might have found the best EDC knife for me.

ESEE designed Zancuda. Opens lightening fast. Good solid lock that is good and stiff. Got it set up for tip-up carry.


----------



## TKC

*I have my 2 Seamus Knives on me.
*


----------



## P_A_S_1

I don't edc a knife but when I do carry one I find the sak are best for me. Practical, not expensive, and won't raise an eyebrow (except for tsa). For certain tasks I have others I take but if I had to choose just one, sak.


----------



## Monocrom

TKC said:


> *I have my 2 Seamus Knives on me.
> *




Very nice.


----------



## turbotype

My EDC blades in rotation are Microtech Ultratech, Benchmade Auto Stryker, Benchmade Griptillian and a CRK Sebenza, with the :bow:Sebenza being my favorite. My primary EDC lights in rotation are a Streamlight ProTac 2AA, Fenix LD-22 and a Malkoff MDC 2AA, with the _Streamlight_ being my favorite. Other trinkets include Leatherman Wave, a Victorinox SAK keychain and one of those cheap blue Pentel drafting pencils.


----------



## Offgridled

Monocrom said:


> Very nice.


+1. In my eyes seamus makes some of the cleanest knives around!!


----------



## Keitho

Balance between cost/weight/quality landed me with two different choices. If the day will be mostly indoors, Spyderco Delica pocket folder (great 1-handed operation, 71g). If the day will be mostly outdoors, ESEE Izula fixed blade (neck or belt, 54g plus sheath).


----------



## Offgridled

Both great knives keitho..


----------



## RodmanSan

This was my carry for today :


----------



## lidspinner

So many options in my rotation to name but I will name my 3 favorites that when I so carry them I just am in a better mood those days. Lol. 

Microtech ut tanto blade

ML knives mini kept art..Matt leswinski is the best imo....

A cheap Damascus handmade with walnut handle that sits horizontal on my belt....picked it up at a gunshow since it was cheap and looked neat...I liked the sheath more so than the knife but it has grown on me over the years and make sure to carry it as often as possible. It just feels right and I don't mind using it for dirty jobs or using it as a pry bar...(Taboo, I know)....sometimes cheap is nice.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

Kershaw 1555ti works for me.


----------



## Tack Driver

Kershaw Skyline at the office.

CRKT Fossil everywhere else.


----------



## Str8stroke

lidspinner said:


> A cheap Damascus handmade with walnut handle that sits horizontal on my belt....picked it up at a gunshow since it was cheap and looked neat...I liked the sheath more so than the knife but it has grown on me over the years and make sure to carry it as often as possible. It just feels right and I don't mind using it for dirty jobs or using it as a pry bar...(Taboo, I know)....sometimes cheap is nice.



As long as it works for you. lol Surprised it hasn't broken or bent. Be careful, cheap tools can sometimes lead to expensive bodily damages.


----------



## CelticCross74

Today's carry. Kershaw Piston that I had pro edged to 15 degrees per side and my new white light XHP35 HI Dobermann.


----------



## murrydan

Shirogorov F95 Nudist in M390


----------



## desmobob

murrydan said:


> Shirogorov F95 Nudist in M390




Nice! I have a Benchmade Barrage (Osborne design) in M390 on the way now. It will be my first M390 blade and I'm looking forward to it. That Shirogorov is beautiful!

Stay sharp,
Bob


----------



## Beard Man

My only and best for me Sebenza 21!


----------



## yearnslow

Protec TR3, Chris Reeve Umnumzaan.


----------



## Nephron44

Benchmade Pardue Auto or Benchmade CLA on off days, and Benchmade AFO II or Benchmade Triage on duty.


----------



## Sabbs1

1. Work: sebenza 21 large micarta insigno with HDS rotary
2. After hours: SMF tan with tan lens light mini


----------



## lightknot

Favorite EDC blade - *Kershaw Knockout* - I have three. The original black aluminum handles w stonewashed blade, the brown aluminum handled ELMAX blade, and the olive green aluminum handled Damascus blade. Big enough, light enough for everyday carry, snappy assisted action, thumb studs or flipper tab, good clip, frame lock, and USA made. Whats not to like? At $50 to a hundred bucks I can drop this on the ground and step on it without a care. Try THAT with your Fischer Custom!


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

Being in the UK, I am limited to what i can carry, "folding knife with an non-locking with a blade under 3"

Anyway i just use an Swiss Army Penknife, A super light version, I keep it attached to my Ultratac K18, I need it to be light in my pants pocket.







John.


----------



## terjee

Similar situation to the UK here, so EDCing a Leatherman Micra at all times (seems to be fine when flying as well), and often a Leatherman Charge Ti as well, if I have my backpack.

Norwegian laws on the matter are somewhat open to interpretation, as there’s an exception for work, outdoors activities, or other honorable/reputable reasons, which is left quite open. Fines can be up to USD 2500, but given that I’ve been searched by police exactly zero times in my 36 years, I guess I stopped worrying at some point.


----------

